# CycleChatters' Cafe Recommendation Thread



## DCBassman (26 Jul 2019)

*The all important cake stop! Post your finds in this thread and help your fellow members fuel their rides!

Name, location, menu, service standards, cyclist friendliness etc and any other details you think are relevant would be useful.

Happy scoffing!*


Two occasional bite stops in the West Devon village of Brentor, on/near NCN27.

*First off, Brentor Village Hall itself*. There's a village coffee morning thei first Saturday of every month. Tea, coffe, cake, and bacon rolls, normal and Jumbo! Cyclist welcomed, there's a sign outside.

*Second,* there's a pop-up cafe, also utilising Brentor Village Hall, on certain Fridays. Here's the info:






Enjoy!
Edit: See you Saturday, perhaps?


----------



## Sharky (26 Jul 2019)

On one of my loops is the National Trust cafe at Ightham Mote. I've been to a few by car as well and all provide a similar standard and make good stops.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jul 2019)

Went to Teddington lock boat shop that have a cafe on the grounds . Cake and tea and cycle friendly but if you need food no chance ! They dont do bacon sarnies but have toefood on toast .


----------



## Waterwheel (31 Jul 2019)

There is a nice cafe inside Richmond park in Surrey! See this: https://www.royalparks.org.uk/parks/richmond-park/food-and-drink/pembroke-lodge 
Richmond park is also very popular with cyclists as it is so close to London and has got miles of roads and tracks most of which you can cycle on. The Pembroke lodge cafe is also only a short ride to Richmond town centre.


----------



## DRM (1 Aug 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/pg/faustoscoffee/about/

Fausto’s in Mirfield West Yorks, also Sowerby Brothers lbs next door, excellent coffee & cake 
Part of the bike shop I believe, so they know what a cafe stop is all about
https://www.leedsurbanbikepark.com/. Leeds urban bike park, Middleton South Leeds, another good cafe & good MTB trails too

https://www.farmercopleys.co.uk/
Farmer Copley’s Pontefract West Yorks another nice cafe, giant cakes & decent coffee


----------



## Domus (1 Aug 2019)

MK Cycles in Belmont. Good coffee, Carr's Pasties and lovely home made cakes. 

https://www.mkcycles.co.uk


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2019)

Rockets and Rascals in Poole, Dorset.

" In Dorset?" I hear you ask.

Yes, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Ian H (1 Aug 2019)

Honiton, East Devon has Toast and Boston Tea Party, both of which do good food and have rear access where bikes can be parked.
The Somerset Levels have Sweet's Tea Rooms, just north of Westhay, and North Curry's Community Coffee Shop.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2019)

Teapot Island in Yalding, Kent. Very popular with cyclists. Lovely setting by the river. Plenty of room for bikes. Great food and drink and great staff.

The Waterfront in Whitstable, Kent. Legendary FNR destination. Plenty of bike space. The best views in Whitstable from the terrace overlooking the sea. Off the tourist trail so never overly busy. Lovely friendly staff and great food. Booze also.

Headcorn Aerodrome in Headcorn, Kent. Eat and drink whilst watching the many planes and skydivers. Plenty of bike spaces.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

I recognise not all of these stops will be viewed as cyclists' cafes by some riders but they are all places my club goes to and I've been myself many times. I'm happy to recommend them all. Visitors will find they vary widely in style, menu and price but have three things in common; cyclist friendly, good food and very fast service when a group arrives. All are in Lancashire:

Scorton: *Daisyclough Garden Centre* https://www.daisyclough.com/
Scorton: *The Barn* https://www.plantsandgifts.co.uk/
Scorton: *Applestore *https://www.wyresdalepark.co.uk/applestore-cafe-scorton
Woodplumpton/Catforth: *Roots *http://www.rootscafe.co.uk/ those are the two nearest villages to my way of thinking
Ribchester: *Potters Barn* http://potters-barn.com/
Dunsop Bridge: *PuddleDucks* http://www.puddleduckscafe.co.uk/ Dunsop Bridge is the exact centre of the UK
Ainsdale, Southport:* Bar Mio* http://barmio.co.uk/
Ainsdale, Southport: *MeCycle* http://mecycle.co.uk/ can be slow with groups on occasions
Formby: *Cafe 48* https://www.facebook.com/Cafe48formby/
Burscough: *Merlin's Bakery Cafe* http://merlinsbakerycafe.co.uk/ nothing to do with Merlin Cycles and a long way from there!
Scarisbrick: *Milano Coffee Shop* https://www.facebook.com/milanocoffeeshopsouthport/
Roddlesworth:* Vaughans Country Cafe* http://www.vaughnscountrycafe.co.uk/
Condor Green: *Cafe de Lune* https://barnesbike.wixsite.com/cafe
Chipping: *Cobbled Corner* http://cobbled-corner.co.uk/
Waddington: *Country Kitchen* https://www.facebook.com/countrykitchenwaddington/

There are others we go to but names escape at the moment!


----------



## vickster (2 Aug 2019)

https://www.coffeeactive.co.uk/
Ashtead Surrey, not too far from Box Hill
(Formerly Bike Beans)


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2019)

*Ide Hill Café/Shop* Kent. Just S of Sevenoaks.

Nice seating, great views. Public loos.

Beware that what you might think is a handy rail to lock your bike to is actually part of the disabled access facilities.

https://m.facebook.com/IdeHillCommunityShop


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2019)

*Nick the Butcher. *Hartfield, W Sussex. Not far from Kidd's Hill.

This isn't really a café, it's a butcher/farm shop but they do sell coffee, drinks, ice cream etc. (And jumbo size sausage rolls!) It's a regular stopping point of mine.

Bench outside where you can sit and drink your coffee and eat your jumbo sausage roll.

Not sure if there are toilets for public use.

https://m.facebook.com/nickthebutcherhartfield/


----------



## Pedropete (2 Aug 2019)

*Partridge Green, nr. Horsham, West Sussex: Stan's Bike Shack.*
Smack bang on the Downs Link and easily accessible from a number of good road routes. Fantastic coffee, loads of cake and hot food too. Bike spares, gels and bars on sale and cycling on the TV all the time. Lots of bike parking and locks for customers to use. Loads of outdoor and indoor seating. Friendly staff and tools & pump available if needed. Prices are reasonable for West Sussex.
*Open: *Tue-Fri, 09:00-16:00. Sat-Sun, 08:30-16:00. Closed on Mondays.
https://stansbikeshack.com/

*Shoreham *('Brighton City', ha ha, really?!)* Airport, West Sussex: The Hummingbird Cafe*
Easily accessible from coastal routes and again, right on the Downs Link. Okay bike parking but easier to take your bike round the back to the outdoor seating, of which there's lots. Good range of hot and cold food and drink. Service is reasonable if a bit hectic as it can get very busy. Nice views of the South Downs and great for plane spotting as you sit just metres away from the ramp.
*Open:* Mon-Sat, 07:00-17:30 (food: 07:00-16:00). Sun, 07:00-17:00 (food: 07:00-16:00).
http://trufflesbakery.co.uk/the-hummingbird/

*Plummers Plain, nr. Horsham, West Sussex: Horsham Coffee Roaster*
Bit of an odd one but definitely worth a visit if you're passing or blatting round the Hammer Ponds area. They're a popular ethical coffee roaster and not really set up as a cafe but do have a serving bar and very limited seating. Bike parking is also very limited so not one for big groups but the coffee is INCREDIBLE! The whole place is run by world class coffee geeks and they know how to brew the stuff. No food as such but the smell when they're roasting is sublime. A worthwhile quick stop, especially if you've room in your jersey for a bag of beans.
*Open:* Mon-Fri, 10:00-16:00. Closed on weekends.
https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/pages/roastery

*Charlwood, nr. Horley/Gatwick, Surrey:* *52 The Street Cafe*
Nice little cafe with a good range of hot and cold food and drink. Good stop if you're looping past Evans at Gatwick or on an Ifield Wood/Rusper/Newdigate loop. Bike parking is pretty limited though and nothing to easily lock a bike to. Have had to carry on past when it's been too busy.
*Open:* Mon-Sat, 08:30-16:00. Closed Sundays.
http://charlwoodcafe.co.uk/


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Aug 2019)

*Alban Hills Nurseries, Sherington, Newport Pagnell MK16 9QP*
Excellent coffee shop located in a garden centre. Provides proper bike storage, a range of hot and cold food and of course coffee and cakes.
In door and outdoor seating so you have options depending on the weather and cyclists are very much welcome. A good location for cycling out of MK, passing through Olney or riding along the Ouse Valley.
http://albanhillnurseries.co.uk/

*Manvell Farm Tea Room, Walgrave, Northampton NN6 9PH*
An absolute gem. Located at a farm and fishing spot. Provides a range of fantastic cakes, together with other hot or cold food. No bike storage, but it is well tucked away and you can leave your bike in view or sit outside next to your bike. Really friendly and welcoming staff. If you sit outside expect to be befriended by a selection of chickens, ducks and turkeys. The location is great for routes heading northeast of Northampton.

*Poddington Garden Centre Cafe, High Street, Poddington, NN29 7HS*
Another garden centre option. No bike storage but the staff are quite happy for you to wheel your bike through the garden centre to the cafe and leave your bike outside. Again a range of indoor and outdoor seating. A good selection of food and drink. The location suits those heading east from Northampton. Note - its just down the road from Santa Pod, so if there is an event taking place expect the local roads to be infested by boy racers.
https://www.wyevalegardencentres.co.uk/product/2272


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2019)

Style Acre Tea Room, Blewbury, Oxfordshire. On the rolling A417 between Wantage and Streatley. 

All day breakfast, nice cakes etc. Run by a charity that helps adults with learning disabilities.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2019)

*Tulleys Farm, West Sussex. * North West of Turner's Hill

Nice tea room. Good place to stop off on a London-Brighton run. Has a petting zoo if you want to pet some animals.

I can't remember what the bike parking is like to be honest. If on my own I always find a place to lock up, and when with a group we've had someone watch the bikes.

They close at 5. I remember this because I managed to get in at 4:59 and 59 seconds and _just _managed to get revitalising hot drink one very cold day.

Has toilets.

https://www.tulleysfarm.com/tulleys-tea-room


----------



## dan_bo (2 Aug 2019)

Right underneath Lee Quarry MTB park in Stacksteads/Bacup there's* Lucy Lou's. *New place open 7 days a week. 

I can vouch for their coffees and bacon butties.


----------



## gbb (2 Aug 2019)

No idea of the cafe name but theres a little industrial estate outside the village of Kings Cliffe, on the Wansford road. Theres a portakabin cafe in there, tea, cake, drinks, full fresh breakfast, I assume lunches as well...I always used to stop in there to fuel up for a long ride.
Not a cafe that's aimed at cyclists as such but good value, fresh cooked food, friendly, no fuss cafe.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Aug 2019)

Destination Bike, Box Hill. If you like Box Hill, then decent coffee and cake (and a bike shop) at the top, well priced and bike friendly. Great in the week, though I reckon it's probably chaos at weekends.


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2019)

A friend of mine has just started work at a new bike cafe/ shop in Newark.
The Coffee Chain,
Unit 2, Warwick Brewery
NG24 1TL Newark, Nottingham, United Kingdom

https://www.facebook.com/thecoffeechainnewark/


----------



## Colin_P (3 Aug 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/velolife.co.uk/about/?ref=page_internal

The Old House, Warren Row, RG10 8QS Reading, United Kingdom


This place is situated in the center of an imaginary square with Maidenhead, Henley on Thames, Marlow and Twyford in each corner.

Absolutely ideallic and in the middle nowhere and accessed via perfect country lanes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

One of the best West Yorkshire cafes was sadly closed a few years ago, & site _redeveloped 
Wharfe View Café _(aka _'Dunnies'_)
Otley

__


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

_*Squires*_
(old) New Inn
Newthorpe
(between Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham)

Primarily, especially in its previous location a bikers café, it's good basic stuff
Some good cakes at times - other times 'prepackaged'
Generally plenty of machinery to look at, whether you like Brit bikes, Japanese, Italian, or Harley-Fergusons

How busy it gets depends on weather, I've been there mid-week, in the rain, & there's been me & the serving staff
Other times, I'd estimate 500 motorbikes!


https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/about-us/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1987256


----------



## Venod (3 Aug 2019)

Two York cafes with bike shops attached, plus a few more.

https://www.cycle-heaven.co.uk/cafes/nought-e

http://www.twistedcogs.co.uk/ Although not advertised on the website there is a nice cafe attached to the shop.

https://www.yorkmarina.co.uk/waterfront-cafe/ Handy for the Solar bike path, and excellent to sit by the river on a nice day, not cheap.

https://www.facebook.com/Birkin-Fisheries-Tea-Room-174943809332954/ Very popular with cyclists frequented by some local cycling legends.

http://www.thecourtyardwomersley.co...smJywVtb29FSEou5pb5vREnd7jNFOFOxoCD6EQAvD_BwE Not used this one myself as its close to home, but when I have passed there is always a bike or two there.

https://www.happycafe.co.uk/ Next to a small airfield.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

Afnug said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Birkin-Fisheries-Tea-Room-174943809332954/ Very popular with cyclists frequented by some local cycling legends.



Was going to be another suggestion of mine
Legends, seen Wayne Randle there (possibly GBs best rider never to go to the Continental teams)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

_*Oil Can Cafe*_
Washpit 
Holmfirth

For anyone with an interest in classic-cars (like a lot on here, it seems), it shares premises with a restorer/storage facility
So long as you stay behind the barriers/ropes, you can go & look at what's in the garages
Eg;




Yes!!
It's a real Cobra!







http://thecardingshed.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oil-Can-Cafe/138591860028596


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/174472


----------



## Colin_P (3 Aug 2019)

Colin_P said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/velolife.co.uk/about/?ref=page_internal
> 
> The Old House, Warren Row, RG10 8QS Reading, United Kingdom
> 
> ...



Not good news, seems like there is a petty planning squabble going on. I hope common sense prevails.

https://www.maidenhead-advertiser.c...s-due-to-discriminatory-planning-dispute.html


----------



## Venod (3 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Legends, seen Wayne Randle there



Yes Wayne is a regular, the Tuesday and Thursday 9:45 am rides from Womersley bus stop end up there, I am sure you will have seen this, but its a good read for those who havn't

https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/events/q/date/2016/02/10/out-on-the-road-with-wayne-part-1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

Afnug said:


> Yes Wayne is a regular, the Tuesday and Thursday 9:45 am rides from Womersley bus stop end up there, I am sure you will have seen this, but its a good read for those who havn't
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/events/q/date/2016/02/10/out-on-the-road-with-wayne-part-1


I have, it's almost as entertaining as the 'Boggle Hole' ride pages


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

_*Bank View Café *_(Langsett Café*)*
A616 Sheffield - Manchester Road
(south-east of 'The Flouch')
Langsett

It's a while since I've been in it, but it was a call after coming north over Mortimer Road, from Snake Pass (A57)
Don't eat in there, then go south over Mortimer Road (*1*), your stomach won't thank you for it
Okay....descending '_Deliverance_' wouldn't be a problem, but the other climbs on the road will have a cumulative effect

https://bankviewcafe.co.uk

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4801986

*1.* Mortimer Road, being better known as '_The Strines_' & 11 miles...…………….








*EDIT @* 11:50
Saturday 10th August

About 10 seconds into the clip, it shows the 2nd half of the last climb over the Strines
NB: this one does not, go to the café, it is about 3k east of the cafe


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP3Bch8YjuY


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Aug 2019)

Spinney Cafe near Holmes Chapel A50 is popular with cyclists, new and old. Wednesday afternoon seems to be a veteran meet...

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...&st=2&pc=CW4+8HJ&mapp=map.srf&searchp=ids.srf


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Aug 2019)

Ginny's Café at the Ginger Piggery, Boyton, Warminster BA12 0SS

It's on the Wylye Valley road, very popular with cyclists and has a good range of proper scoff.

https://www.facebook.com/ginnysboyton/

Has been used as a control on various audaxes and I used it when riding down to Hampshire.


----------



## wormo (12 Aug 2019)

I like Walk Mill, nr Waverton Chester. Not a typical cycling cafe but well used by cyclists.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Aug 2019)

My 8year old niece would like to know if there are any good cafés near Mudeford?



(she likes emojis!)


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2019)

Has anyone mentioned the Cyclists Cafe Network yet? *HERE*


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Aug 2019)

wormo said:


> I like Walk Mill, nr Waverton Chester. Not a typical cycling cafe but well used by cyclists.


Agreed, it's a lovely setting. I also go there for flour. Love the stoneground stuff, I usually buy 5 bags (7.5 kilos). It's a 70 mile round trip but I enjoy doing it and it gives a good workout on the way back!!


----------



## adamhearn (27 Aug 2019)

TT Linnet, Highworth (North of Swindon)
https://www.facebook.com/ttlinnet

Always friendly serving great coffee and amazing cakes (the carrot cake is my usual). Quite small so can be busy.

Jolly Nice Farm Shop, Frampton Mansell (on A419 between Stroud and Cirencester)
https://jollynicefarmshop.com/

Little bit pricey but good outdoor area if there's a few of you. Naff paper cups but good coffee and ice cream recommended.


----------



## ren531 (30 Aug 2019)

If your doing the Bay Cycle way around Morecambe Bay then a really nice cafe in Ulverston is the Laurels cafe newly opened fresh cakes baked every day lovely friendly lady runing it.


----------



## johnblack (30 Aug 2019)

Napton Post Office and Village Store, Warwickshire https://www.naptonvillagestores.co.uk/ a lot of our rides incorporate this as a half way point.


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

Nice cycle friendly tearooms in Retford Market Square loads of bike space and some secure if you want to sit inside
Lovely freshly cooked food from cakes to full english open 7 days a week 

http://www.theimperialretford.co.uk/


----------



## SWSteve (18 Sep 2019)

Sweets near Meare in Somerset. 

Heather’s near Yatton/Congresbury


----------



## slow scot (19 Sep 2019)

For those of you with the necessary visas and inoculations, come to Banchory in Aberdeenshire and try "Ride Cafe" 
It's new, run by nice people, and has very good food. Plus quiet roads and close to the Cairn o' Mount, a nice "gentle" climb.


----------



## Donger (19 Sep 2019)

Gloucestershire .... Winter recommendations: With the colder seasons on the way, thought I'd mention a couple of places that are open all year round where you can take refuge from the elements.
(1) The Tortworth farm shop café, Tortworth. Coffee, cakes and soup all recommended. Plenty of space for bikes outside, and in plain view of the dining area.
(2) Jolly Nice, near Frampton Mansell. Choice a bit limited and not cheap, but the yurt has a wood burner in the middle that you can huddle around to thaw yourselves out. If you are in the Stroud/Cirencester area of the Cotswolds in the winter, there are very few such opportunities.


----------



## DRM (21 Sep 2019)

The National Trust have Nostell Priory at Wakefield, stopped off there today, cycle friendly, theres a rack to lock your bike to, decent coffee & a cracking flapjack


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Sep 2019)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned. 

The CTC are running a Cycling Cafe of the Year thing https://www.cyclinguk.org/webform/cyclist-cafe-year-2019

So if you feel strongly enough about your favourite cafe to recommend them here, you could enter them.

Entries close 21 Oct


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2019)

DRM said:


> The National Trust have Nostell Priory at Wakefield, stopped off there today, cycle friendly, theres a rack to lock your bike to, decent coffee & a cracking flapjack



Yes, I've been in, on occasions
When I was fit enough (& thinner) to compete in the ParkRun, that takes place there, I'd sometimes go in afterwards
(PB there, is - I think, _21:44_)

Plus, '_Senior Management'_ used to have an office in the 'Home Farm' business park, before buying her own premises, so we'd sometimes go there for dinner, if I visited her on my days-off


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2019)

Café-Velo
NorthBar Within
Beverley

I didn't go it, as it was packed, & only found it whilst taking photographs
I also had to meet back up with wife & daughter


----------



## geocycle (29 Sep 2019)

There’s so many! One of the most unusual is Katie’s Cuppas in Littondale. A DIY cafe with an honesty box. More standard cafes at Leighton Moss RSPB in Silverdale or the Wolf House Gallery in the same village are popular with cyclists.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

The Forest Cafe in Salcey Forest. Nit badly priced, beey generous portions, everything from a slice of cake and a brew to a full on nosh up. They used to cyclists traipsing about the place and locking their bikes to the tables outside etc, and they're cool with it.


----------



## andrew_s (20 Oct 2019)

Now then, Mr DCBassman, what this topic needs, if it's to remain useful in the long term, is an index post, like this one I maintain on the CTC forum for campsites: https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=64440

If there isn't one, anyone looking for a cafe in a specific area will have to trawl through the whole thread, which will become more difficult as it gets longer and general chit-chat starts to get mixed in with the cafe suggestions, as is more or less inevitable.

If you agree with me, and are willing to take on the job, post your initial Brentor cafe to a new post, and change the contents of the initial post to the initial index post.
Alternatively, if someone else volunteers, post an index post, including a link to this topic, and ask a moderator to swap the stickiness.
If it's to be done, the sooner the better.

No, I'm not volunteering - I'm doing the campsite one.


----------



## DCBassman (20 Oct 2019)

I'll happily do it. But I confess, your instructions have completely baffled me!


----------



## andrew_s (29 Oct 2019)

DCBassman said:


> I'll happily do it. But I confess, your instructions have completely baffled me!


The first post in this topic is yours, so you can freely edit it, and change it from a cafe suggestion to an index post like my campsite one (there's not much point in an index that's not instantly findable as a first post).
However, if you go straight in and do so, the recommendation for the Brentnor cafe would be lost, so it would be best to re-post it beforehand.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Oct 2019)

andrew_s said:


> The first post in this topic is yours, so you can freely edit it, and change it from a cafe suggestion to an index post like my campsite one (there's not much point in an index that's not instantly findable as a first post).
> However, if you go straight in and do so, the recommendation for the Brentnor cafe would be lost, so it would be best to re-post it beforehand.


OK, will check it out later, don't want to screw it up!


----------



## voyager (13 Nov 2019)

Here is an interesting one in Burry Port ( Carmarthenshire ) harbour car park sitting next the ( not very nice ) loo's and an ice cream wagon . On the Sustran route 4 .
Good selection of take away crepes from £2.50 up . 
Outdoor seating only on picnic tables .


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> The Forest Cafe in Salcey Forest. Nit badly priced, beey generous portions, everything from a slice of cake and a brew to a full on nosh up. They used to cyclists traipsing about the place and locking their bikes to the tables outside etc, and they're cool with it.



Was in there last week and unfortunately seems to not do the full range anymore, possibly due to winter but I think it’s changed hands

Nice coffee though


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

New cafe for us today. Bridge 64 cafe. Good food in a nice environment. Not a huge place so a large group might struggle at busy times. Happy to recommend.

Nateby Crossing Ln, Preston PR3 0JJ

https://bridge64cafebar.co.uk/


----------



## SuperHans123 (8 Dec 2019)

Fortes, Limeslade, Swansea. (Nr Mumbles Pier) (Great homemade cakes and lovely Lattes and Ice Creams in summer)


----------



## straas (15 Jan 2020)

Eureka Café near Chester is a pretty nice one. Geared toward cyclists and is a good half way point between Manchester and Conwy.

Decent coffee, sandwiches, beans on toast etc. 

Cash only though!


----------



## SuperHans123 (2 Feb 2020)

Fortes, Limeslade, Swansea.
Yesterday afternoon's pitstop.


----------



## Algarvecycling (18 Feb 2020)

If you ever visit the Algarve, Portugal for a cycling holiday, one of the best cycle cafes locally is in Alte, called Germano's. 
A mix of café and workshop. Excellent. A must-stop place when we are training in that region. 

https://www.tripadvisor.pt/Restaura...biciArte_Cafe-Alte_Faro_District_Algarve.html


----------



## Tom B (17 Mar 2020)

The Drop Off Cafe at Edenfield on the Bury Rawtenstall border has advised theyre closed for the duration of the virus outbreak.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2020)

Welcome to the best cafe in the UK. This one is highly recommended.

A cycle buddy has come up with this BRILLIANT idea. We are all riding solo at present, most are doing at least 5/7 days. At a pre-arranged time, probably 4.00pm, we will all prepare our usual cafe stop food, beans on toast, tea cake, bacon roll etc. Then we are going to have a "video chat cafe stop" and shoot the breeze with a mix of the usual daft and serious stuff we discuss. This will be good.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Apr 2020)

Gibsons farm shop just outside Wingham between Canterbury and Dover. Massive for a farm shop, sells everything and all high quality. Great buthers, home made pies, quiche, scotch eggs etc. Huge range of cheeses, big alcohol section and a cafe with around a hundred indoor seats and outside seating too.

A proper gem in the middle of some excellent cycling country lanes.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Gibsons farm shop just outside Wingham between Canterbury and Dover. Massive for a farm shop, sells everything and all high quality. Great buthers, home made pies, quiche, scotch eggs etc. Huge range of cheeses, big alcohol section and a cage with around a hundred indoor seats and outside seating too.
> 
> A proper gem in the middle of some excellent cycling country lanes.


This is a control stop on the yearly Man Of Kent Audax. Which was meant to have run last weekend.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> This is a control stop on the yearly Man Of Kent Audax. Which was meant to have run last weekend.



If you haven't been there for a year or so it has doubled in size. Both the shop itself and the cafe.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> If you haven't been there for a year or so it has doubled in size. Both the shop itself and the cafe.


I haven't actually tried their fayre as it's a dash in, get stamped and back out again usually.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I haven't actually tried their fayre as it's a dash in, get stamped and back out again usually.



It's top class. If you're on a leisurely ride I highly recommend.


----------



## HLaB (4 May 2020)

What is a Cafe?


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

The Potter's Barn in Ribchester reopens with a takeaway menu tomorrow. If you live in Lancashire please support this great cafe. There is a garden.

We will be there about 11.00!! 🍰☕


----------



## Clouded Leopard (16 May 2020)

The little cafe on the ELR at Rawtenstall super, friendly and steam locomotives outside of the lockdown. Also love the one at Wycollar, delicious tatty pies and peas.


----------



## double_dd (21 May 2020)

Domus said:


> MK Cycles in Belmont. Good coffee, Carr's Pasties and lovely home made cakes.
> 
> https://www.mkcycles.co.uk



I've gone past here so many times and never knew something existed!


----------



## Over the Ord (21 May 2020)

If you on Route 1 of the National Cycle Network and coming through Caithness then it’s Annie’s Bakery friendly, great views and good food.

http://anniesbakery.co.uk


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 May 2020)

Over the Ord said:


> If you on Route 1 of the National Cycle Network and coming through Caithness then it’s Annie’s Bakery friendly, great views and good food.
> 
> http://anniesbakery.co.uk


Ord’s post has reminded me of a great cafe in Muir of Ord, memorably named The Bad Girl Bakery. Recommended


----------



## Gixxerman (5 Jun 2020)

When / if you are out and about in the Lincolnshire wolds, I highly recommend visiting the lovely village of Tealby and the vintage tea room in the front street. Tealby Tea Rooms.


----------



## tommaguzzi (11 Jun 2020)

If you are riding to Scarborough or Bridlington try the Seaways cafe at Fridaythorpe. 
A166. It's a motorcycle haunt really but they cater for us and the parked bikes are always good to look around if you like bikes with engines in them too.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jun 2020)

When are cafes opening properly anyway ?


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jun 2020)

cyberknight said:


> When are cafes opening properly anyway ?


No clue around here yet...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

For any of you in the South Queensferry area, a cat show friend of mine has just opened / taken over a sweet shop and tea room. I promised her I'd give it a heads up here as she is trying to be cyclist friendly. 

Oh, and as well as tea, coffee, cakes, pastries and sweets, she serves locally made ice cream that is UK champion 2020 winners ice cream of the year.

The place is called "Once Upon A Time" btw


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> For any of you in the South Queensferry area, a cat show friend of mine has just opened / taken over a sweet shop and tea room. I promised her I'd give it a heads up here as she is trying to be cyclist friendly.
> 
> Oh, and as well as tea, coffee, cakes, pastries and sweets, she serves locally made ice cream that is UK champion 2020 winners ice cream of the year.
> 
> The place is called "Once Upon A Time" btw


I will try to remember to check this out once the lockdown is lifted, fingers crossed it will still be there by then. I don’t like to think how many cafes aren’t going to survive this.


----------



## johnblack (12 Jun 2020)

cyberknight said:


> When are cafes opening properly anyway ?


I think the latest information suggests 4th July, but a lot of that will depend if the government drop the 2m rule in favour of someting a bit more workable.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

The Botanic Gardens cafe in Churchtown, near Southport, is good. They're serving take-away at present. Plenty of outdoor seating.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I will try to remember to check this out once the lockdown is lifted, fingers crossed it will still be there by then. I don’t like to think how many cafes aren’t going to survive this.



I believe Lou is serving take away. Bless her, she took the place over just before lockdown...


----------



## Tom B (14 Jun 2020)

Snails pace cafe, at the end of the Camel Trail is great. A touch pricey, a bit eco but yummy and the lady running it is super friendly.

Wenford Bridge, St Breward, Bodmin PL30 3PN

Catn find anywhere in Bodmin Itself


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jun 2020)

Tom B said:


> Snails pace cafe, at the end of the Camel Trail is great. A touch pricey, a bit eco but yummy and the lady running it is super friendly.
> 
> Wenford Bridge, St Breward, Bodmin PL30 3PN
> 
> Catn find anywhere in Bodmin Itself



Plan to visit this one in the near-ish future.


----------



## Tom B (14 Jun 2020)

Me too when Bozza authorises my Holiday.

The composting bog is a big of an experience, especially on a stinking hot day.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jun 2020)

Tom B said:


> Me too when Bozza authorises my Holiday.
> 
> The composting bog is a big of an experience, especially on a stinking hot day.


Ok, I'll make sure I time things to avoid that!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jun 2020)

Twin Lakes Velo in Croston is good. Set up for cyclists. Just a tad off the main road so grockles drive past. Closed until July, but he's been refurbing the place during lockdown. Lots of outdoor seating so shouldn't be a problem to reopen.


----------



## Tom B (15 Jun 2020)

Not specifically a cycle cafe but Relish at Egerton, Bolton is great.

Just off the A666 at Deakins Mill Complex the cakes are great and the bacon and sausage butties are a cut above. The lady is lovely and there is a decent car park of you want to start your ride there. She's happy with that too especially at weekend when the mill complex is empty and if you buy something to make the world keep turning.

Kids are welcome too.


----------



## Saracenlad (5 Jul 2020)

Can thoroughly recommend Leger Lakes just outside Laughton en le Morthen on the lane to Firbeck; Kingswood Lane. Really good menu either a full meal or tea and toast. Eat inside or out.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2020)

Anne's Pantry, Moelfe, Anglesey.
A bit off the beat and track but lovely home made cakes and scones and a dozen types of tea. I found this 1946 photo, they must have served a few cuppas over the years


----------



## RoMeR (17 Jul 2020)

The cafe at Beeston Marina in Notts is very popular with cyclists, hosted by the owner Tony you can see why. Bacon or sausage cobs with a huge mug of tea seems to be a favourite, enjoyed sitting next to the River Trent.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2020)

Eden Cafe/Bistro 4 Orrell Lane Burscough. Currently open from 10.00am Thursday to Sunday in and hoping to be 7 days/week when "all this is over!"

Used to be called Infusion, or similar, but has changed dramatically. Completely refurbished last year. Great staff, excellent food and the social distancing measures are spot on.

I hadn't been for 4/5 years and was very impressed.

Take a lock or sit outside, there is no secure cycle parking.


----------



## johnblack (28 Jul 2020)

Whilst riding the South Downs way on Friday we stopped here http://dinebytheriver.co.uk/find-us/ which is basically the halfway point, lovely riverside location Riverside Tea Rooms Amberley. Great service and a really nice bunch of people.


----------



## dodgy (28 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> beat and track


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2020)

Found a new, to me, cafe today. It doesn't look much from.outside but happy to recommend. Good food, cake, coffee. Friendly staff, excellent social distancing, outside area, secure for bikes. Full English £3.75, add tea £4.75, add coffee £5.00

Bill Rimmer's Farm Shop.
Longacres Farm, Bentham's Way, Halsall, Southport PR8 4HX


----------



## RoMeR (2 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Found a new, to me, cafe today. It doesn't look much from.outside but happy to recommend. Good food, cake, coffee. Friendly staff, excellent social distancing, outside area, secure for bikes. Full English £3.75, add tea £4.75, add coffee £5.00
> 
> Bill Rimmer's Farm Shop.
> Longacres Farm, Bentham's Way, Halsall, Southport PR8 4HX


Great prices


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

A new one has opened in Castleford

https://cykelhouse.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> The National Trust have Nostell Priory at Wakefield, stopped off there today, cycle friendly, theres a rack to lock your bike to, decent coffee & a cracking flapjack


There was a discount for arriving by bike, according to a couple of members of Wakefield Triathlon Club
Not sure about that though??




tommaguzzi said:


> If you are riding to Scarborough or Bridlington try the Seaways cafe at Fridaythorpe.
> A166. It's a motorcycle haunt really but they cater for us and the parked bikes are always good to look around if you like bikes with engines in them too.


Yes, always seems busy whenever I've had the requirement to drive past it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

Oh dear!!!!
Someone had told me about this closure

This was always a nice little stop, if with a fraught approach along the A59, if you came from the east
(for a lot of years, it was a 3-lane road, with the 'suicide lane' in the centre)


We were last in there, in January '19
http://www.bufferscoffeeshop.co.uk/



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216554783614353&set=a.10216365748248587&type=3&theater


----------



## DRM (13 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A new one has opened in Castleford
> 
> https://cykelhouse.com/


Looks like the cafe is closed due to covid according to the website


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> Looks like the cafe is closed due to covid according to the website


Delayed anyway, as I understand it's a fairly new shop/cafe


----------



## DRM (13 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There was a discount for arriving by bike, according to a couple of members of Wakefield Triathlon Club
> Not sure about that though??
> 
> 
> ...


No mention of a discount on website, other than the governments eat out to help out scheme.


----------



## DRM (13 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Delayed anyway, as I understand it's a fairly new shop/cafe


It's understandable as the stocking of a new cafe will be a nightmare to get right at the minute, as not many will know they're open, so will probably end up loosing money due to wastage from sell by dates etc.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> No mention of a discount on website, other than the governments eat out to help out scheme.


Pre-Covid days, I assume?


----------



## straas (17 Aug 2020)

There's a new (I think?) café that's opened up at the start of the brickworks climb in Pott Shrigley.

I'm not sure how many will stop though as it's a hill to test yourself on.


----------



## RoMeR (2 Sep 2020)

Beeston Marina, Nottingham, the host with the most,best cycle cafe ever.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Sep 2020)

If you're cycling in the Pewsey Vale near Marlborough there are two cracking cafes to recommend. 

1) Honey Street Mill cafe. Wonderful outdoor seating by the canal. Excellent coffee, good cakes, great lunches. Can be busy. 
http://www.honeystreetmillcafe.co.uk/

2) Sticks and Stones, in Woodborough Garden Centre, 2 miles away. Probably the better cafe (she says, uncertainly) but despite the pleasant outdoor seating, the location isn't as nice. Excellent lunches, strong coffee and a beautiful gift shop for lovers of wooden things. 
http://www.uksticksandstones.com/shop/tag/shop--cafe


----------



## DCBassman (16 Sep 2020)

On my ride to Okehampton today, I made a point of detouriing off the Granite Way to visit the Pump and Pedal. This was previously a pub called Prewley Moor Arms. Now, it's a bar/cafe doing, amongst other things, cider and pasties, as well as a well-stocked bike shop. Excellent!


----------



## pjd57 (23 Sep 2020)

In Kilbirnie in Ayrshire.
On the main Street. It's only a few minutes off the cycle path.
Fortunately the local Tesco doesn't have a cafe and a helpful staff member directed us to this wee place.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

The Cobbled Corner in Chipping is currently closed but should reopen under new management in the near future.


----------



## Jrich8 (24 Sep 2020)

Great thread really enjoyed reading


----------



## pjd57 (25 Sep 2020)

Right on the Forth and Clyde canal in Maryhill.
Nice coffee and cakes, all made in the White House.

1641 Maryhill road
G20 0DZ


----------



## Nomadski (27 Sep 2020)

straas said:


> There's a new (I think?) café that's opened up at the start of the brickworks climb in Pott Shrigley.
> 
> I'm not sure how many will stop though as it's a hill to test yourself on.



Saw that last time I went up Brickworks. Thought I'd go to the top then come back for tea. Came to my senses once I reached the top and carried on.


----------



## Vantage (4 Oct 2020)

Conversations. 140 Walkden Road, Walkden. 2 min walk south of the train station. 
I'm slightly biased here as Pam and I are friends with the new owners Ang and her slave/husband Martin (mostly because they're damn nice people) but it's a brilliant little cafe and handy if you're cycling along the Roe Green loopline NCR55. 
There's a great big window to keep an eye on your bike which could be locked to the railings or if you're super nice she might let you leave it in the front outside seating area. Maybe. I may also be killed for suggesting that...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2020)

New cafe in Barkway, Hertfordshire. Hot drinks and cake. Open just before lockdown but only discovered it was there last month. No sign but on Google maps and it’s the flower shop on the corner for turn to Reed.

Closed Monday , 10-15 weekdays, 10-16 weekends.


----------



## Cathryn (11 Oct 2020)

It would be lovely to get a map with these recommendations on! I wonder how this can be done!


----------



## DCBassman (11 Oct 2020)

Cathryn said:


> It would be lovely to get a map with these recommendations on! I wonder how this can be done!


Not a clue, but I'm sure someone will have suggestions.


----------



## straas (12 Oct 2020)

One way would be manually adding them to a shared google "my maps", but obviously time consuming, unless it's possible to make an open collaborative map?


----------



## Big John (12 Oct 2020)

The Village Bakery in Brewood - highly recommended for us cyclists. Brewood is midway between Wolverhampton & Stafford. As well as a selection of their own cakes they do baguettes and savories. I usually get my drinks bottle filled with tea and a monstrous piece of bread pudding or chocolate fudge cake all for under £2. Lovely folks behind the counter. No bike ride for me is complete without a cake stop 

https://www.facebook.com/The-Village-Bakery-565480480145295/


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2020)

MARSHES TEA HUB Avalon Marshes Westhay somerset

Sweets tea rooms Blake way somerset 

Double-Gate tea rooms Godney somerset


----------



## DCBassman (16 Oct 2020)

Iainj837 said:


> MARSHES TEA HUB Avalon Marshes Westhay somerset
> 
> Sweets tea rooms Blake way somerset
> 
> Double-Gate tea rooms Godney somerset


A selection, fabulous!


----------



## bruce1530 (21 Oct 2020)

Gro Coffee, Harbour St, Irvine. Right at the end of the harbour, almost the last building. Very close to NCN7

Excellent coffee. Morning & afternoon menu is sandwiches, breakfasts, etc etc. And fantastic cakes. 
From 4pm onwards, the menu changes to pizza/burger etc.

Bike friendly - there’s a garden area at the back, and you can take bikes in there. If the gate is locked, give them a shout through the front door and they’ll open it. Covered outdoor seating at the back.

But here’s the bit that made me recommend it today. Like all cafes in central scotland during this current lockdown period, it’s only open as a cafe until 6pm. At that point the tables close, and it’s take-away only.
But this month, between 6pm and 9pm , all take-away coffee, tea, hot chocolate is FREE. All they ask is that you put a donation in the jar on the counter, which goes to mental health charities. Pay for cakes etc as normal.

When I was in tonight, it looks like there have been some very generous donations.

And the coffee and cake was good :-)

https://www.grocoffee.co.uk/


----------



## derrick (15 Nov 2020)

https://www.spokecycles.cc/


----------



## pjd57 (26 Nov 2020)

Free Wheel North in Glasgow now have two cafes.
One at the White House on Maryhill road, Lock 21on the Forth and Clyde canal .
The other is at their track in Glasgow Green.
Along from the People's Palace , opposite the Templeton building.

Of course they are bike friendly


----------



## John482 (21 Dec 2020)

I've got a couple favorite places here in the US.


----------



## John482 (21 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ludlow cafe? What's the food like? I ask because the small town of Ludlow in Shropshire after which it is possibly/probably named is said to be something of a foodie's paradise. https://www.foodfestival.co.uk/about/ludlow


Ludlow is basically a ghost town now it was a rail road town in the 1920's or so. Not much has been there since that time. The food is OK and it's an authentic American diner as opposed to a big corporate chain.


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Jan 2021)

If you're near Dundrum Co Down then the Blue Bay Cafe serves the best scones in the country.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

Most of my cycling is Monday- Friday with 6-7 friends who are also retired. The café stop has always a part of our rides. Since the first lockdown change has been forced on us. In good weather we carry sandwiches and some a coffee flask. During this winter we have headed to cafés with a takeaway service (very few locally) or bakeries.

I think our café habits may have changed forever. All seem to agree grabbing a sausage roll or similar with a coffee from a bakery/sandwich shop is a better alternative to 45-60 minutes in a café waiting for service, food etc. Most likely we will have rides when we visit favourite cafés because we love the staff, the atmosphere etc. but the majority of rides will just be a grab 'n' go stop in future.

With this in mind some suggestions are:

*The Lunchbox at Nateby.* Excellent bacon barms, pies, cakes etc. A couple of tables outside is the only seating. Very good value.

The Lunchbox

*The Gasket on Skull Lane, Appley Bridge *is a converted shipping container, quirky, with excellent coffee, decent cake and a limited range of toasties and paninis. The outdoor tables are oil drums! Good fun and good chat. They have a FB page

https://g.co/kgs/mxCvYG

In the very centre of *Burscough* is the *Lancashire Bread House* a real bakery with a takeaway shop attached. Good coffee, very good pies, barms, mini quiches, sausage rolls, cake is average. Very good value. Can't find a website or FB page

Lancashire Bread House
Post Office Buildings, Liverpool Rd N, Burscough, Ormskirk L40 4BY
01704 896281
https://maps.app.goo.gl/efRCtujyhJUy7GaP9


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jan 2021)

I know what you mean about the stops Paul.
I used to ride with the CTC a lot and they had a thing about stopping for 11ses in addition to lunch - not sure if this still happens.
I used to sometimes find it a bit hard to budge after the stop, particularly if the weather was dodgy.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I know what you mean about the stops Paul.
> I used to ride with the CTC a lot and they had a thing about stopping for 11ses in addition to lunch - not sure if this still happens.
> I used to sometimes find it a bit hard to budge after the stop, particularly if the weather was dodgy.


Yes, I enjoy a good cafe stop along with my friends. We shoot the breeze, talk some serious stuff and some utter nonsense!!! It does though add an hour or so to a ride and sometimes we are stopping at places for the sake of it which is why I think we will save long stops for our favourite cafes. There are some places where the people are so kind we can't desert them.

I used to ride with Ribble Valley. The group I rode with was full of lovely people but largely couples who had ridden together for 30-40 years. The ride was their equivalent of a night out with friends. 8.30 start, 11.00 coffee, 1.00 lunch and quite often tea and cake around 3-4.00pm. They had brilliant routes and starting north of Preston really extended the range but it was an all day job for me. Leave home around 7.45am and get home between 5.00-6.00. My wife had encouraged me to join but I had to stop in the end as with young kids it simply didn't work.

Enough. Mustn't divert the thread.


----------



## sheddy (23 Jan 2021)

Map for normal times https://cafes.cyclingmaps.net/


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Jan 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I know what you mean about the stops Paul.
> I used to ride with the CTC a lot and they had a thing about stopping for 11ses in addition to lunch - not sure if this still happens.
> I used to sometimes find it a bit hard to budge after the stop, particularly if the weather was dodgy.


CTC does stand for cyclists tea drinking club  Before some one try’s to run me down with there Dawes Galaxy, I would like to make it clear I ride with my local CUK group . In the summer it’s 3 stop rides .


----------



## Iainj837 (29 Jan 2021)

Strawberry line café at Yatton train station
Bay View café Burnham on sea
Fuelled by liv Chilton Poldon
Maunsel lock tea rooms
Wookey hub in Wookey near Wells


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2021)

Somewhere on CC there was chat about the café at MK Cycles in Belmont. We popped in today. The owner said everything bike related is as normal but the café is unlikely to be open this year. New child, home schooling, Covid-19 etc.

Not sure if Lottie's just outside Belmont has been mentioned. It's on the Bolton side next to San Marino's. Had an excellent takeaway stop there today. Good coffee and cake, well organised, happy to recommend.


----------



## davelincs (3 Mar 2021)

Jjs cafe Hagworthingham Lincolnshire , a good cafe with good food and drinks, brilliant stop for the lincolnshire wolds
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x47d7d8106fd3cb7b:0xe04ba96474465446!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipMIGOKz3l5g7SjCOQtmwaD_14ArD4zkv-gaYdK1=w284-h160-k-no!5sjj cafe hagworthingham - Google Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipMIGOKz3l5g7SjCOQtmwaD_14ArD4zkv-gaYdK1&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiEp5rGmJTvAhXjrnEKHYy_DvoQoiowC3oECBsQAw#


----------



## davelincs (3 Mar 2021)

Another good coffee and cake stop on the Lincolnshire wolds
post and pantry ,doddington on bain
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/uv?pb...PGMst6SdVSOmZO2xeSCc_nEBVD_sF8f29_LBG_&hl=en#


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

For the Lancashire folk. Cobbled Corner in Chipping is still up for let/sale with no sign of opening. The FB page says reopening late March but there's no sign of activity whatsoever.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (11 Mar 2021)

I always considered making good coffee shop. Mostly because there's never one near me.


----------



## straas (17 Mar 2021)

Looks like the coffee shop mid way up the brickworks is opening another place in altrincham, according to their instagram feed.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

Found there is a very good "trailer cafe" (can't think of the words) at Glasson Dock yesterday. Ride straight in to GD towards the swing bridge and you can't miss it.

Mobile tea bar sort of thing.....


----------



## tinywheels (25 Apr 2021)

there is only one stop for real cycling fans


----------



## Chislenko (2 Jun 2021)

Stonehouse Farm B&B / Cafe. Manley near Frodsham, Cheshire.

Have passed this a few times and today decided this would be my cafe stop.

Great outdoor seating area, perfect for today's weather.

Good, unpretentious food and coffee at sensible prices. I had a toasted sausage and bacon sarnie and a coffee for £4.

Proper mug of coffee, none of this "in the vouge" stuff in wide cups that is cold before you get it.

Note, cafe is cash only, which to be fair suits me.

Would highly recommend a visit if cycling in the area.


----------



## RoMeR (2 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Stonehouse Farm B&B / Cafe. Manley near Frodsham, Cheshire.
> 
> Have passed this a few times and today decided this would be my cafe stop.
> 
> ...


Sounds just like the Boathouse Cafe at Beeston Marina in Nottingham, good food & coffee at great prices. Attracts many local cyclists as they pass through the nature reserve riverside path, but the main thing is the welcome from the owner,Tony.


----------



## neil_merseyside (2 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Stonehouse Farm B&B / Cafe. Manley near Frodsham, Cheshire.
> Have passed this a few times and today decided this would be my cafe stop.
> Great outdoor seating area, perfect for today's weather.
> Good, unpretentious food and coffee at sensible prices. I had a toasted sausage and bacon sarnie and a coffee for £4.
> ...


Fantastic place and even a open sided barn for shelter. BUT 😉
Our girls complain the sarnies arenty cut in half... I just fold them in two for a club Sandwich vibe...


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Stonehouse Farm B&B / Cafe. Manley near Frodsham, Cheshire.
> 
> Have passed this a few times and today decided this would be my cafe stop.
> 
> ...


Here on the map: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.2447258,-2.7288265,16z


----------



## cougie uk (4 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Stonehouse Farm B&B / Cafe. Manley near Frodsham, Cheshire.
> 
> Have passed this a few times and today decided this would be my cafe stop.
> 
> ...



We've tried to go here before but the opening hours seem a bit random ? And this was before Covid. Any idea what hours they keep now ?


----------



## cougie uk (4 Jun 2021)

Wiggle have done some good work here - a cafe map based on customers suggestions. 

Best Cycling Coffee Stops (UK)
https://goo.gl/maps/XMpEa1BxJrtqKX5NA

If you want to add any they've missed let them know on -
socialmedia@wiggle.com


----------



## Chislenko (4 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> We've tried to go here before but the opening hours seem a bit random ? And this was before Covid. Any idea what hours they keep now ?



Didn't notice the opening hours cougie.

I was there about 11 am on Wednesday and there was a steady trade. Am thinking of doing pretty much the same ride tomorrow (Waverton,Tarvin,Kelsall,Delamere etc) so will probably be going back there for my bacon buttie!

I'll post up the times if I do end up there.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Didn't notice the opening hours cougie.
> 
> I was there about 11 am on Wednesday and there was a steady trade. Am thinking of doing pretty much the same ride tomorrow (Waverton,Tarvin,Kelsall,Delamere etc) so will probably be going back there for my bacon buttie!
> 
> I'll post up the times if I do end up there.



Cheers. It was one of our Sunday rides so we would have been there early morning. Lots of options on your ride tomorrow. Kelsall cycles, the new cafe in Tarporley, new visitor centre in Delamere etc. 👍


----------



## Chislenko (4 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Cheers. It was one of our Sunday rides so we would have been there early morning. Lots of options on your ride tomorrow. Kelsall cycles, the new cafe in Tarporley, new visitor centre in Delamere etc. 👍



Someone told me they paid circa £3 for a coffee at that new visitor centre so they won't be getting my custom!!!


----------



## dodgy (4 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Cheers. It was one of our Sunday rides so we would have been there early morning. Lots of options on your ride tomorrow. Kelsall cycles, the new cafe in Tarporley, new visitor centre in Delamere etc. 👍


Says here 7 days a week 8am to 6pm https://www.stonehousefarmbandb.co.uk/cafe.html


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Someone told me they paid circa £3 for a coffee at that new visitor centre so they won't be getting my custom!!!




If you're feeling very hungry, as a last resort, there's always the Cheshire Ice Cream Farm near Beeston Castle, if can put up with all the shrieking kids.

But, it's £2.50p for a coffee, I know, I know, charging scandalous London prices for a coffee in the North West, it's just not on.

https://www.theicecreamfarm.co.uk/w...F_SPGoesOutside-Menu-A0-V1.0-3-compressed.pdf


----------



## Saluki (4 Jun 2021)

Good cafe at St George’s Distillery at Harling, Norfolk. 
coffee is good and you can have a whisky tour while there.


----------



## dodgy (4 Jun 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> If you're feeling very hungry, as a last resort, there's always the Cheshire Ice Cream Farm near Beeston Castle, if can put up with all the shrieking kids.
> 
> But, it's £2.50p for a coffee, I know, I know, charging scandalous London prices for a coffee in the North West, it's just not on.
> 
> https://www.theicecreamfarm.co.uk/w...F_SPGoesOutside-Menu-A0-V1.0-3-compressed.pdf



I'd rather pay double if it means a bit of peace and quiet!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> If you're feeling very hungry, as a last resort, there's always the Cheshire Ice Cream Farm near Beeston Castle, if can put up with all the shrieking kids.
> 
> But, it's £2.50p for a coffee, I know, I know, charging scandalous London prices for a coffee in the North West, it's just not on.
> 
> https://www.theicecreamfarm.co.uk/w...F_SPGoesOutside-Menu-A0-V1.0-3-compressed.pdf


Can I ask what you feel is reasonable charge for a cup of coffee? £2.50 seems very reasonable and I'm in Lancashire.


----------



## dodgy (6 Jun 2021)

I'm a cyclist, i like coffee at stops, but it's not something I do every day so I don't even take any notice how much it costs, unless they're taking the p155 of course.


----------



## cougie uk (6 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask what you feel is reasonable charge for a cup of coffee? £2.50 seems very reasonable and I'm in Lancashire.


I normally pay about a fiver for a coffee and cake. Not actually sure how much is cake and how much for the coffee. £3 doesn't seem that bad - and it might have been a fancy one ?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I normally pay about a fiver for a coffee and cake. Not actually sure how much is cake and how much for the coffee. £3 doesn't seem that bad - and it might have been a fancy one ?


I'd agree £3 seems to be the going rate. I know both cheaper and more expensive places, some do good deals like coffee and cake or bacon barm for £5.

My OAP group has started discussing the cost of cafe stops and generally feel it's now too high. Riding three times a week is costly. The days of beans on toast are long gone. I think we're leaning towards dropping expensive ones except for our real favourites and favouring the few where we can still find value or beans!

I don't object to paying fair prices and largely agree cafés need to charge as they do. The difficulty is for someone like me who rides three times a week it quickly gets close to +/-£20 per week.

During lockdown we started using takeaway bakers and similar. Usually very good value and quick. We've also started using some great mobile coffee bars - trouble is they're mobile and not always in the same spot.


----------



## dodgy (7 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'd agree £3 seems to be the going rate. I know both cheaper and more expensive places, some do good deals like coffee and cake or bacon barm for £5.
> 
> My OAP group has started discussing the cost of cafe stops and generally feel it's now too high. Riding three times a week is costly. The days of beans on toast are long gone. I think we're leaning towards dropping expensive ones except for our real favourites and favouring the few where we can still find value or beans!
> 
> ...



Have you thought of taking a hexi stove or similar and some 3in1 coffee packets and brewing up in quiet spots with a view? That’s what I did in the main lockdown. I didn’t do it to save money, but it is definitely cheap. Plus it adds to the adventure of a ride. Do that on 2 rides a week and go mad in a cafe for your third


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2021)

dodgy said:


> Have you thought of taking a hexi stove or similar and some 3in1 coffee packets and brewing up in quiet spots with a view? That’s what I did in the main lockdown. I didn’t do it to save money, but it is definitely cheap. Plus it adds to the adventure of a ride. Do that on 2 rides a week and go mad in a cafe for your third


Doesn't really work for my main group and our style of riding - we're all roadies. When I go gravel riding solo I take a Thermos cup and sandwich. I truly enjoy sitting alone quietly on my "field" stop.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> riding solo I take a Thermos cup and sandwich. I truly enjoy sitting alone quietly on my "field" stop.


This is me anyhow, although not usually coffee. I just like to sit and enjoy the scenery at whatever place I've stopped.
In fact, despite starting this thread, I don't think I've ever, in my life, stopped at a cafe on a bike ride! The nearest, I suppose, was the big stop in the middle of the London-to-Brighton in 2016!


----------



## dodgy (7 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Doesn't really work for my main group and our style of riding - we're all roadies. When I go gravel riding solo I take a Thermos cup and sandwich. I truly enjoy sitting alone quietly on my "field" stop.


I'm a roadie also, but I only ride solo. Riding solo has benefits such as deciding to take a hexi stove and brew up in a church garden and use their water  Hexi stove with fuel and mug weighs about 50 grams I think, don't even notice it. Water freely available!


----------



## RoMeR (9 Jun 2021)

dodgy said:


> I'm a roadie also, but I only ride solo. Riding solo has benefits such as deciding to take a hexi stove and brew up in a church garden and use their water  Hexi stove with fuel and mug weighs about 50 grams I think, don't even notice it. Water freely available!


Check out Speedster Stoves for Titanium hexi burner + wire pot support for lightweight cooking. Used with a Titanium mug from Alpkit it's a great setup IMHO.


----------



## teeonethousand (12 Jun 2021)

Bedale Platform One Cafe....really nice breakfast, good space to park and lease the surroundings 😄


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2021)

The Village Shop in Hollins Green, Cheshire. This is a Community Village Shop which offers good coffee, cake, parties, pies and sandwiches. It's not a cafe but is a good value stop for hungry cyclists. To me knowledge there isn't anything else in the area so we were glad to stumble across it. It's not a place for groups, I think they might find more than four a bit overwhelming.

It's also a great example of how a small village shop should be stocked and run. They have it 100% nailed. That it is a community run shop makes it, for me, all the more interesting.


----------



## Fletch456 (18 Jun 2021)

At Fountains Coffee Shop, Odiham, Hants they do a great Bread & Butter pudding. They didn't have any last week and I was miffed. The Vic Sponge and (gluten free) jam free frangipan sponge aren't half as good.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Jun 2021)

Fletch456 said:


> At Fountains Coffee Shop, Odiham, Hants they do a great Bread & Butter pudding. They didn't have any last week and I was miffed. The Vic Sponge and (gluten free) jam free frangipan sponge aren't half as good.


not too surprised about the latter.
sponge-free is only a matter of time.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> not too surprised about the latter.
> sponge-free is only a matter of time.


I laughed, but you're probably right!


----------



## carpiste (21 Jun 2021)

Best cafe I came accross was at Lake Vyrnwy, N Wales. It`s a great place to ride (11 miles flat around) and the coffee is great but the cake is superb! They also have a lot of craft stuff to peruse and there is a RSPB shop opposite which is nice to visit.
Both are situated at the dam head. Lots of parking too if you`re putting your bike on the rack to get there.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2021)

Branch14, Ringley. Discovered today. Great place, friendly helpful staff, excellent service. Very good coffee and a good range of food plus an ice cream parlour.

What's not to like.

https://www.branch14.co.uk/


----------



## neil_merseyside (4 Aug 2021)

Walk Mill near Waverton is just back open, the toasted wholemeal is divine, the cakes even better.


----------



## Chislenko (4 Aug 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Walk Mill near Waverton is just back open, the toasted wholemeal is divine, the cakes even better.



Only went there once Neil, found it a bit expensive.


----------



## neil_merseyside (4 Aug 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Only went there once Neil, found it a bit expensive.


£5 for toast and jam and a large latte, not quite Yvonne's at Connah's Quay or Tarvin Sands for price obviously.


----------



## johnblack (18 Aug 2021)

On a bike ride round the Chilterns yesterday I popped in to a pub called the Spire and Spoke in Watlington, very nice bike friendly place, plenty of cakes on offer plus a good selection of beers and wood fired pizzas that were ready within 5 minutes of ordering.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2021)

http://www.cafenetwork.info/

I use this a lot.

hasn't been updated for a while, so I tend to google the cafe to see if it still exists.


If you want cheap coffee you can't beat mcdonalds for quality v price.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> http://www.cafenetwork.info/
> 
> I use this a lot.
> 
> ...



Very true.

The coffee in McDonalds is the only thing I never regret ordering.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> http://www.cafenetwork.info/
> 
> I use this a lot.
> 
> ...




Yes, I can never understand people at motorway services who pay £3.50 at Costa whilst Mac's at 99p is every bit as good.


----------



## cougie uk (21 Aug 2021)

Did we mention this one before ?

https://blog.wiggle.co.uk/best-cycling-coffee-stops-map-tried-tested


----------



## DCBassman (23 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Did we mention this one before ?
> 
> https://blog.wiggle.co.uk/best-cycling-coffee-stops-map-tried-tested


Don't think so. Anyhow, probably worth reposting.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Aug 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Yes, I can never understand people at motorway services who pay £3.50 at Costa whilst Mac's at 99p is every bit as good.


Even cheaper if you take a flask, plus no queues, no additional waste.


----------



## Big T (24 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> http://www.cafenetwork.info/
> 
> I use this a lot.
> 
> ...



Really? I’ve always found MaccyD’s coffee to be dire.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2021)

Big T said:


> Really? I’ve always found MaccyD’s coffee to be dire.


I very rarely go to McDonalds, but I have a distinct memory of stopping at one for a pee and coffee stop on a ride a few years ago. I remember sitting outside and commenting how foul the coffee was, and not finishing it.

Only one data point, so not really worth much.


----------



## Chislenko (31 Aug 2021)

Think I have paid my last visit to Nets today.

Push button machine coffee now back up to £2.20 and not great coffee.

But looking at the board outside, a Cheese and Onion sandwich...£4.35!!! A Bacon Toastie... £4.60!!!! 

That is motorway service station pricing.

Yes, nice sorroundings but I won't pay those prices.


----------



## cougie uk (31 Aug 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Think I have paid my last visit to Nets today.
> 
> Push button machine coffee now back up to £2.20 and not great coffee.
> 
> ...


Blimey. Lack of competition maybe ?

Tbh I rarely go there as it's too close to home. 

I'll pay about a fiver for coffee and cake in most places though.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

I'm fairly sure I recommended Daisyclough Nursery and Garden Centre at Scorton. We were there yesterday. Beans on toast was £4 which these days is fair - though it took 30 minutes to heat them to lukewarm. Cake was £2.50-3.95 which is lowish to very expensive BUT the portions were half what I would expect. A full English was £12!!!! 

I'll go back again if my buddies want to but it won't be my choice. If in the area head for The Lunchbox at Nateby. All the Scorton cafes are now very overpriced.

I'm happy to understand and support an industry which has suffered badly the last 18 months. There comes a point though when prices start to discourage customers and in some places I've reached it. I won't be stopping in Scorton again.


----------



## neil_merseyside (31 Aug 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Think I have paid my last visit to Nets today.
> Push button machine coffee now back up to £2.20 and not great coffee.
> But looking at the board outside, a Cheese and Onion sandwich...£4.35!!! A Bacon Toastie... £4.60!!!!
> That is motorway service station pricing.
> Yes, nice sorroundings but I won't pay those prices.



I go very rarely now (too close) but...
Coffee is better than it was, it used to be really, really dire!!
That's cafe prices everywhere these days (making up for lockdown?)
Nah another quid in a motorway service station at least.
Surrounding OK but midges and wasps combined made it hell a few summers ago - bit like The Harp (minus the beer obv.)


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Sep 2021)

I visited a good one recently. Oakwood Marina, near Davenham, Northwich. Opened in 2018. Great food and surroundings (I was stuffed after the cheesy scrambled eggs). Thinking about it, I've been to a number of cafes at marinas and they have all been good (e.g. Venetian marina, Audlem marina).


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Sep 2021)

And "Farm Made Tea Room" in Bollington is worth a visit. It's half way up a big hill (Blaze Hill) so come the other way and it's half way down.


----------



## iluvmybike (4 Sep 2021)

Little Town Dairy Farm shop & Cafe at Longridge is nice. Plenty of outdoor seating and good friendly service.


----------



## united4ever (4 Sep 2021)

Following some advice on fitting cycling into working from home I am after a cafe where I could sit with laptop for a 2 to 3 hours in North Cheshire area. Plan is to work at home all morning, then at lunchtime take an hour or 90 minute ride out to a cafe where I can work until 4 o'clock ish and then a nice ride back. I am in the trafford/south Manchester area. Anyone know a good destination where I could sit inside in cycling clothes and work? Anything with a low traffic route or off road paved cycle route to and from South Manchester/Trafford would be ideal. Having a destination will help me to actually do it I feel.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Sep 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I visited a good one recently. Oakwood Marina, near Davenham, Northwich. Opened in 2018. Great food and surroundings (I was stuffed after the cheesy scrambled eggs). Thinking about it, I've been to a number of cafes at marinas and they have all been good (e.g. Venetian marina, Audlem marina).


Ooh. Ta. Will add that one to the list !

If you do want to recommend it to others you can email Wiggle
socialmedia@wiggle.com
And they can add it to their cycling cafe map.

https://blog.wiggle.co.uk/best-cycling-coffee-stops-map-tried-tested


----------



## Chislenko (4 Sep 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I visited a good one recently. Oakwood Marina, near Davenham, Northwich. Opened in 2018. Great food and surroundings (I was stuffed after the cheesy scrambled eggs). Thinking about it, I've been to a number of cafes at marinas and they have all been good (e.g. Venetian marina, Audlem marina).



I was going to make it a destination cafe this week but £4.25 for a bacon bap, I can afford it, I just won't pay these over the top prices.

I can get the same with a coffee for less at Route 56 in Frodsham or Tarvin Sands. 

Some people are taking the Michael now.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Sep 2021)

The Venetian Marina Cafe, near Nantwich has been closed and is unlikely to be opening in the near future.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Sep 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> The Venetian Marina Cafe, near Nantwich has been closed and is unlikely to be opening in the near future.


That's a shame and I'm quite surprised as I'd have thought that with all these staycations, that canal boat marinas would be thriving. Shows what do I know.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Sep 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> The Venetian Marina Cafe, near Nantwich has been closed and is unlikely to be opening in the near future.


That is a pity. We ate there on a canal boat holiday and they almost have a captive audience. Not much within walking distance of the canal.

Actually I'm mistaken. It was the Aquaduct Cafe we stopped at. I believe that's still open.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> Little Town Dairy Farm shop & Cafe at Longridge is nice. Plenty of outdoor seating and good friendly service.


Interesting. Only been once and the service was awful. As we frequently ride by I'd better try again.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Sep 2021)

Was at this place today 

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...fe-Leeswood_Flintshire_North_Wales_Wales.html

Full on bacon batch / bap (regional word, choose yours) and a mug of coffee for £3.70.

Obviously a large percentage of the patrons are bikers and I was the only cyclist there. A very nice place which I feel sure, despite it being called The Old Stores, used to be a pub many years ago.

If you really want to earn your buttie / breakfast I can highly recommend taking Lon Tir Y Fron (Lane) from the Wrexham to Mold road to reach the cafe. A steady climb that sets you up for your food.


----------



## cougie uk (7 Sep 2021)

Oh wow. On the bottom of the Sunspot ? We used to do that climb all the time but with the increase in traffic not so much now. 
That was the pub that had Ruddles Beer advertised - "Too late mate - you've missed us" at the end of their carpark.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Sep 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Oh wow. On the bottom of the Sunspot ? We used to do that climb all the time but with the increase in traffic not so much now.
> That was the pub that had Ruddles Beer advertised - "Too late mate - you've missed us" at the end of their carpark.




Well worth a ride out there if you are into bikes with engines!. I'm not really but a nice spot and the food was really good.

Ideally you would need a cafe lock for your bike as the cycle rack is a bit out of sight. Ok if more than one of you, one can go in and order whilst the other nabs the table by the cycle rack.

Must admit I did not know of it, was googling Cycle Cafes looking for somewhere new and it came up so made it my destination today, Chester through Kinnerton, Hope and then followed that Tir Y Fron Lane. 

If I was a motorbiker I would definitely go there rather than the Ponderosa which is where a lot of them gather.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Sep 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8783692,-0.6768602,15.79z?hl=en-GB

For anyone near the great Train Robbery bridge, there is one very close by, on the map as Nanna's cakes, open weekends only, but excellent array of sausage rolls, savoury muffins and cakes. It started up in Lockdown and has continued...


----------



## KnittyNorah (7 Sep 2021)

Just want to confirm that Roots Cafe - mentioned at the beginning of the thread - is still going strong; great service - I arrived one afternoon last week, just as he'd closed everything up but bless him, he reopened for me - no coffee as the machine had been turned off and cleaned, but I got a cold drink, a piece of cake and welcome to sit on the bench outside. Check closing times on FB as they often close early, weather dependent. HOWEVER also be aware of route disruptions - and lack of signs - in the area due to construction of the Western Distributor. 

I also enjoy the Beach Hut Cafe at Preston Docks, and literally yards from the Guild Wheel - order at an outside hatch for table service and sit outside with your bike by your side. Not cheap but you can't expect it from an upgraded marina/dockside; lovely coffee; open til 5pm. One of the staff members was all over my bike - a middle-aged lady with foot problems who wants to start cycling as a non-weight-bearing exercise for her health, but hasn't seen anything she thought she might be able to manage, until she saw mine, with its combination of low-step-thru, upright position, small wheels and hub gears. I imagine a small, round, plus-70yo demoing it was reassuring to her, too! When I showed her it was a folder, she was ecstatic and immediately started talking about being able to put it in the car to get to the coast. 
Here we are, MBAAC!







My favourite cafe is in Lytham; just off the sea/estuary front, in the Lowther Gardens _behind _the Lowther pavilion/theatre. Plenty of outside seating and space - not sure about lockable places for the bike. I asked a couple sitting on the table next to mine if they'd keep an eye on mine for me when I went in to order. Really good homemade cake, I was spoilt for choice and am thinking of going to Lytham again tomorrow,

only partially to try some more cake!


----------



## cougie uk (7 Sep 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Well worth a ride out there if you are into bikes with engines!. I'm not really but a nice spot and the food was really good.
> 
> Ideally you would need a cafe lock for your bike as the cycle rack is a bit out of sight. Ok if more than one of you, one can go in and order whilst the other nabs the table by the cycle rack.
> 
> ...


Have you been to Walters in Kinnerton and Honeys in Hope ? They're both nice but Honeys have a £12 minimum on card payment.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Sep 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Have you been to Walters in Kinnerton and Honeys in Hope ? They're both nice but Honeys have a £12 minimum on card payment.



Not seen either to be honest, will look them out.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Oct 2021)

For those in our locality The Old Chapel Cafe in Saltney Ferry has re-opened but only Sunday through Wednesday at the moment.

The place has looked derelict for many years but obviously the locals are trying to develop it for the community. For that reason, in my opinion, worth supporting but only four mile from my house so not a viable stop for me.

https://oldchapelcafe.com/

Footnote: I notice the new owners of the Eureka site have never took the Cafe sign down.


----------



## neil_merseyside (23 Oct 2021)

Chislenko said:


> For those in our locality The Old Chapel Cafe in Saltney Ferry has re-opened but only Sunday through Wednesday at the moment.
> 
> The place has looked derelict for many years but obviously the locals are trying to develop it for the community. For that reason, in my opinion, worth supporting but only four mile from my house so not a viable stop for me.
> 
> ...


Old Chapel Cafe is 20 miles for me so great for a quick trip or a quick coffeee on a longer ride, staff (volunteers) are all very friendly and prices are very good. Great shame they don't do Wed-Sunday to catch more people though.


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2021)

i will just leave this here...
cheap coffee stop in urmston.. | CycleChat Cycling Forum


----------



## cougie uk (23 Oct 2021)

Chislenko said:


> For those in our locality The Old Chapel Cafe in Saltney Ferry has re-opened but only Sunday through Wednesday at the moment.
> 
> The place has looked derelict for many years but obviously the locals are trying to develop it for the community. For that reason, in my opinion, worth supporting but only four mile from my house so not a viable stop for me.
> 
> https://oldchapelcafe.com/


Aah. 

Ive seen the sign but it always looks closed as I go past. It's a bit too close to home for me usually but good to know it's there.


----------



## dodgy (23 Oct 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Aah.
> 
> Ive seen the sign but it always looks closed as I go past. It's a bit too close to home for me usually but good to know it's there.



Good little watering stop on the way out of Wales for us, Cougie? Wonder if it's cash only. I just don't carry cash anymore.


----------



## dodgy (23 Oct 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Footnote: I notice the new owners of the Eureka site have never took the Cafe sign down.



I got a fair amount of memorabilia from Eureka when they closed (by payment obviously). I wouldn't mind the sign that's still up, would look great in my yard  I might ask if it's ok, the site is owned by the nearby Mini garage now.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Oct 2021)

dodgy said:


> I got a fair amount of memorabilia from Eureka when they closed (by payment obviously). I wouldn't mind the sign that's still up, would look great in my yard  I might ask if it's ok, the site is owned by the nearby Mini garage now.



Ah right didn't know that but i did speculate in the Eureka cafe thread that they may want the land. Is it all part of Halliwell Jones group?

In fact my post from that thread.


"My guess is it will be demolished and turned into residential or maybe even an overflow for the Mini dealership just by."


----------



## dodgy (23 Oct 2021)

Nothing made public, but you often see different vehicles in eureka car park. So a plausible guess 👍
I bet the old eureka neighbours are annoyed, they didn’t like the cafe, wonder if they prefer their neighbouring land used as a car park.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Oct 2021)

Is there any way of searching this thread by locality? A map or some key words?


----------



## cougie uk (24 Oct 2021)

There is


dodgy said:


> Good little watering stop on the way out of Wales for us, Cougie? Wonder if it's cash only. I just don't carry cash anymore.


I do have an emergency tenner in my phone bag for the bike. Just in case technology lets me down.


----------



## cougie uk (24 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Is there any way of searching this thread by locality? A map or some key words?


If you Google wiggle cycling cafe map - most of the ones on here are up. If not they will add them for you.


----------



## Saluki (24 Oct 2021)

Samuels Family Farm shop and Butchers. Near Walpole St Andrews, West Norfolk.
lovely coffee, massive bit of coffee cake and generally very nice.
http://www.samuelsfarmshop.co.uk/

They are doing building work and I suspect it will be even lovelier when done.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Oct 2021)

Nice one in Phoenix park in Runcorn - or Norton Priory cafe just over the canal from there

Also a newish one at Spike Island in Widnes - always a few bikes outside it
My problem is that they are a bit too close to home for me - I don;t feel like I deserve to stop just yet
I should probably do the route backwards!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Oct 2021)

Note - I mean ride FORWARDS but do it clockwise rather than my normal anti-clockwise

just to be clear before some pedant comes along


----------



## neil_merseyside (25 Oct 2021)

dodgy said:


> Good little watering stop on the way out of Wales for us, Cougie? Wonder if it's cash only. I just don't carry cash anymore.


Chapel cafe is cash or card.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jan 2022)

In the thread '52 cafes in 52 weeks', @Sea of vapours has created a superb map which Cyclechatters are populating with their favourite cafes. Feel free to add yours! Here's the link...

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jan 2022)

Walling's ice cream parlour, Cockerham, Lancaster. Absolutely knockout freshly made on site ice cream in a lovely rural setting just off the A6. They also do bacon. Very handy for Glasson Dock @ColinJ


----------



## cougie uk (2 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> In the thread '52 cafes in 52 weeks', @Sea of vapours has created a superb map which Cyclechatters are populating with their favourite cafes. Feel free to add yours! Here's the link...
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


A good resource but wiggle also have a map of bike friendly cafés.

https://blog.wiggle.co.uk/best-cycling-coffee-stops-map-tried-tested


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jan 2022)

cougie uk said:


> A good resource but wiggle also have a map of bike friendly cafés.


 Good to know...but these ones are vouched for by cyclechatters!


----------



## Solocle (10 Jan 2022)

https://g.page/rocketsandrascalspoole?share

I haven't used the cafe, but I have used the bike shop that's part of the same premises!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> In the thread '52 cafes in 52 weeks', @Sea of vapours has created a superb map which Cyclechatters are populating with their favourite cafes. Feel free to add yours! Here's the link...
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


Couldn't see how to edit the map there's nothing in the East mids was going to add a couple 
@Sea of vapours any help 
When I first opened the map couldn't figure out why there was a blue dot in my village the more I zoomed in the closer it got to home I thought my house had been recommended as a cafe then I twigged it was just my location


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> Couldn't see how to edit the map there's nothing in the East mids was going to add a couple
> @Sea of vapours any help
> When I first opened the map couldn't figure out why there was a blue dot in my village the more I zoomed in the closer it got to home I thought my house had been recommended as a cafe then I twigged it was just my location


You can either find the cafe, left-click on it, then click 'Add to map' in the box which pops up, or you can click the location pin icon (towards the top of the map page, fourth from the left - looks like an upside down teardrop) and *then* click on the map where you want the pin and name it, etc.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2022)

Cheers @Sea of vapours . Added a couple in the cafe looking desert in the Midlands . Will add more when time allows


----------



## Always Cross (15 Jan 2022)

Can you add a cafe from an iPad or does it need to be on a PC?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Jan 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Can you add a cafe from an iPad or does it need to be on a PC?


No - it'll make your screen all greasy from the cream cake.

or was that not what you meant???


----------



## Always Cross (15 Jan 2022)

I would lick the screen clean first.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Jan 2022)

March Hare at Corby Glen, Lincolnshire. A favourite among some of us in the Leicestershire contingent when we’re out that way!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jan 2022)

*Plaw Hatch Farm*, near East Grinstead in East Sussex. https://www.plawhatchfarm.co.uk/home-1

There's a farm shop here and an outdoor cafe that provides blankets in winter. I've stopped here a number of times.

Yesterday the guy started cutting my piece of chocolate cake. "Wow, that's a big slice" I thought. So I wasn't surprised when he cut it in half to a more sensible size. I was a bit disappointed when he proceeded to cut _that_ in half too, giving me a very stingy sliver of cake. It was nice, what there was of it. Coffee was good too.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jan 2022)

This man makes fabulous Falafel's. If you see him in Canterbury buy one, delicious.


----------



## smoggie (2 Feb 2022)

"TEA BARN" at Whitely near Womersley in West/North Yorks is good if you are passing


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2022)

Found this little place on NCN 16 Pilgrims Way today. Great cakes and local cheese.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2022)

Today I went to Heartwork, near Holmbury St Mary in the Surrey Hills.
https://www.heartworkcoffee.co.uk/

Nice coffee and cake, not outrageously expensive. I think it was £4-odd for a double Espresso and a brownie. I don't think it's outrageous. I expect some CCers do.

They have water containers where you can fill your bottles, and a track pump for cyclists' use. They also do other foods like Croque Monsieur (Ham and cheese toastie) and various other toastie related foods, but with a continental bent (Panninis I think). I didn't try that. It was strictly a coffee and cake (or more accurately a coffee and cake then more coffee) visit.

There is seating in a barn, but as it was a nice day and I wanted to sit next to my bike I didn't use that.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Today I went to Heartwork, near Holmbury St Mary in the Surrey Hills.
> https://www.heartworkcoffee.co.uk/
> 
> Nice coffee and cake, not outrageously expensive. I think it was £4-odd for a double Espresso and a brownie. I don't think it's outrageous. I expect some CCers do.
> ...


looks kinda nice, if a bit potentially muddy, but cripes, I checked out their touted back-story/inspiration.
https://www.heartworkcoffee.co.uk/pages/our-story

not only do they use the dreaded "journey/s" in its modern usage, but twice in one sentence.

And these choice bits:

>>We approach serving our coffee with simple and restrained elegance that amplifies our values in coffee, people, and connection.

(can you enlighten us on the wrist movement as the coffee was handed over?)

and:

>>We want to serve you a sensory experience rich and full of connection.

(I'm not entirely sure I'd have the strength to get back on the bike after that)


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> looks kinda nice, if a bit potentially muddy, but cripes, I checked out their touted back-story/inspiration.
> https://www.heartworkcoffee.co.uk/pages/our-story
> 
> not only do they use the dreaded "journey/s" in its modern usage, but twice in one sentence.
> ...


Not sure I wouldn't have taken the p*ss myself. Can't be doing with the pretentiousness. If it's hot, black and wet with coffee on the jar it's ok. Remember the days when your choices were sugar or milk and now getting a drink reads like a restaurant menu!


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Not sure I wouldn't have taken the p*ss myself. Can't be doing with the pretentiousness. If it's hot, black and wet with coffee on the jar it's ok. Remember the days when your choices were sugar or milk and now getting a drink reads like a restaurant menu!


yep coffee culture does seem to have gone a bit awol and poncy, and I'm a serious coffee head.

These days I often carry my own coffee making gear with me in a pannier - if you fancy meeting up for a sensory experience rich and full of connection round the back of a church just drop me the nod.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2022)

I was asked to leave a costa once, refuse to go through the door of chains but was cold and no other options. I asked for a black coffee, the bloke said americano? I said he could call it Nigel for all I cared as long as it was a black coffee.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2022)

I thought this would be the response. Along the lines of:
£2 for a coffee? I can buy a cubic yard of instant coffee powder on eBay for £2 which works out at .001p per cup. Rip off Britain or what. In Yorkshire you can bring your own teabag. I inherited mine from my uncle and it's been fine for 60 years.

I thought it was a great place to stop for a coffee or two.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought this would be the response. Along the lines of:
> £2 for a coffee? I can buy a cubic yard of instant coffee powder on eBay for £2 which works out at .001p per cup. Rip off Britain or what. In Yorkshire you can bring your own teabag. I inherited mine from my uncle and it's been fine for 60 years.
> 
> I thought it was a great place to stop for a coffee or two.


afraid you've missed the point mr trousers - the comments were about the pseudiness/pretentiousness/posing, not about the coffee or cake.

Many folks who stop there won't I presume be aware of that web bilge.

Though if so that would imply that the way they hand over the coffee doesn't actually send out the vibes/magic rays they claim.

Is that a fail?

Who knows?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2022)

There is a newish cafe in Spike Island, Widnes
Never been there because when I get there I have only just started my ride - but there are nearly always bikes outside and cyclists sitting round drinking coffee (or whatever_ and eating stuff - so it must be good for cyclists

Also - boats and bridges to look at


----------



## Chislenko (12 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> There is a newish cafe in Spike Island, Widnes
> Never been there because when I get there I have only just started my ride - but there are nearly always bikes outside and cyclists sitting round drinking coffee (or whatever_ and eating stuff - so it must be good for cyclists
> 
> Also - boats and bridges to look at



Going slightly off track Ebiker, have they put a separated bike lane on the old bridge now and if they have do you still end up on a dual carriageway going towards Speke etc?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Going slightly off track Ebiker, have they put a separated bike lane on the old bridge now and if they have do you still end up on a dual carriageway going towards Speke etc?


Yup - there is a very good cycle lane on the old bridge - separate from the walkway and the main road bit
On the Widnes side it leads you onto a shared cycle path.When you get to a toucan crossing you can cross over and carry on down the main dual cartridge on a cycle path until you get to the road to Speke via Hale which starts as a shared cycle path - actually the cycle path crosses over to the 'wrong' side - you find the point where it does this by telepathy - as usual!
However, the road is OK to ride on, esepcially after the old Ditton station


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I was asked to leave a costa once, refuse to go through the door of chains but was cold and no other options. I asked for a black coffee, the bloke said americano? I said he could call it Nigel for all I cared as long as it was a black coffee.


I once asked for a 'small latte' and was told they didn't do a 'small'.
So I said 'well which is the least big one?' and the lass behind the counter said snootily, 'there's nonnacino, premalini, grandomezzo and contrabando' or something equally stupid.
So I replied 'which one is the least big of those? I only speak English, German, Russian French and Arabic, sorry - and I wouldn't have come in if I'd've known I had to learn another language just to buy a not-huge milky coffee ...'
A lad behind the counter then interrupted and said 'I don't blame you, the one you want is a 'thingamajob' and he very kindly brought it out to me and whispered 'she's swallowed all the marketing guff, she's new and she'll soon calm down ...'


----------



## cougie uk (12 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> There is a newish cafe in Spike Island, Widnes
> Never been there because when I get there I have only just started my ride - but there are nearly always bikes outside and cyclists sitting round drinking coffee (or whatever_ and eating stuff - so it must be good for cyclists
> 
> Also - boats and bridges to look at


Sounds interesting. Do you know the name so I can look it up please?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2022)

Not sure there is anything to look up - Spike Island is on there.
I couldn't find anything - but I think it is called Zena's Cafe or something like that


----------



## Chislenko (12 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Not sure there is anything to look up - Spike Island is on there.
> I couldn't find anything - but I think it is called Zena's Cafe or something like that



I plan to do this trip to Spike Island (from Chester, via Helsby, Frodsham), however from reading the reviews best not to unclip and put your foot down for fear of dog sh-t!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I plan to do this trip to Spike Island (from Chester, via Helsby, Frodsham), however from reading the reviews best not to unclip and put your foot down for fear of dog sh-t!!


No No No

totally wrong

mostly goose po - especially if it hasn't rained for a while 

the cafe seems fine - just ride through a few puddles afterwards to clean your tyres off from the canal banks


----------



## Always Cross (13 Feb 2022)

Just a few cafes I’ve been to while doing the 52 cafe challenge.
Imber church very old and drafty only open 2 or 3 times a year when the MOD opens up Imber. 
Honey street Mill at Alton Barnes good cafe. 
Stick and Stones at Woodborough good one. 
Gonjoo in Melksham opposite Costa Coffee one of the few places I know of that sells baclava good prices very popular with the locals
Rowdy Cow near Devizes good one next to farm shop.
The village shop in Steeple Ashton it’s run as a charity so very good prices tea and cake for £3.50.
Yesterdays was The Old Stables at Castle Combe. Be prepared for hills though as it down in a valley at least you work it off when you leave the cafe. I had a pot of tea and a cinnamon bun nice surprise when the bun came warmed up nice and sticky. They’ve all been put on the map and photos on the 52 cafe challenge thread.


----------



## Always Cross (19 Feb 2022)

Went to The Little Lunch Box in Pewsey good value and they have a track pump for us to use if needed. Added to map with photos on the 52 challenge thread.


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Mar 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Added to map with photos



Please forgive my ignorance, but how does one go about this? I just tried to add a couple but it the map doesn't seem to give me the option to do so.

Cheers


----------



## Always Cross (4 Mar 2022)

I’ve found I can only do this on a pc I tried on an iPad but couldn’t do it. You need to be logged into Cycle Chat then go onto the map, at the top of the map should be a tool bar there should be a symbol that looks like a tear drop. You click On where the cafe is then go up and click on the teardrop this should bring up a box where you can enter the cafes name and details click save and you’ve saved it to the map.


----------



## theloafer (8 Mar 2022)

sad to hear one of my fav coffee stops is closing cosy coffee at Brafferton from there FB page
*Cozy Coffee*​*16 February at 15:26* · 

Here goes... I have sadly decided to close Cozy Coffee, many reasons have made this decision, here are some..
7 years ago (maybe after wine!!




) an idea was formed, Stew would build a shepherds hut and it would be a cafe, unsure of sustainability we gave it a shot. Success, a customer base built, it was great, sadly 2 years later we had an arson attack, generous fund raising showed us you loved it as much as we did, the bus was the rebuild.
Stew's health deteriorated resulting in a kidney transplant, I was his living donor (hurray



). We both recovered very well then wham bam covid, this massively changed the functionality of CC, we decided when we were able to reopen, to restrict it to outdoor only, this was very unpredictable due to weather. Proving our drunken idea worked we applied to Darlington Borough Council with plans for a new cafe, not massive but enough space to keep everyone distanced safely, well thought out, discreet in the landscape, insulated with efficient heating to enhance the Cozy experience, we were excited.
Unfortunately DBC weren't as excited and after many months of questions and unanswered emails (on their behalf) permission was refused, so much for supporting small businesses, seems unfair and frustrating as we have potential prospect of a multimillion pound road ploughing through our adjacent farmland




The decision has not been taken lightly , (I know the time is right for me) the ups have been amazing and the downs not so amazing but it's been a fun, life enriching experience, many long lasting friendships formed, all down to your constant support, encouragement and custom. So thank you very much, I will be checking in every now and then on this page but for now, take care and keep safe!


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2022)

Cycled past Kelsall Cycles and Coffee Shop this morning and it all looked closed up, no signs, didn't see the table and chairs out. 

Did have an excellent cheeseburger at Route 56 in Frodsham though!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Cycled past Kelsall Cycles and Coffee Shop this morning and it all looked closed up, no signs, didn't see the table and chairs out.
> 
> Did have an excellent cheeseburger at Route 56 in Frodsham though!


Hmmm - Frodsham in in range - thanks - just hope they can do a burger without cheese!!!


----------



## cougie uk (23 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Cycled past Kelsall Cycles and Coffee Shop this morning and it all looked closed up, no signs, didn't see the table and chairs out.
> 
> Did have an excellent cheeseburger at Route 56 in Frodsham though!


I think it's open every day apart from Monday. Tables and benches inside the cafe - it's sizeable inside so great for winter. I'd think they'll get some outside benches for the summer though.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I think it's open every day apart from Monday. Tables and benches inside the cafe - it's sizeable inside so great for winter. I'd think they'll get some outside benches for the summer though.



Yes, it says closed Monday on their website but today was Wednesday and the place was all shut up which is what made me wonder.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2022)

The Honey Pot, Hawkshead.............possibly the best pasties on the planet.


----------



## neil_merseyside (24 Mar 2022)

Kelsall cycles moved from Willington/Kelsall Rd to bottom of The Yeld (Eddisbury Fruit Farm?) not sure which place you found shut.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Mar 2022)

neil_merseyside said:


> Kelsall cycles moved from Willington/Kelsall Rd to bottom of The Yeld (Eddisbury Fruit Farm?) not sure which place you found shut.



Yes, it was Willington Road I was on. Apologies if I have done them a disservice, I wasn't aware they had moved.


----------



## neil_merseyside (24 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes, it was Willington Road I was on. Apologies if I have done them a disservice, I wasn't aware they had moved.


I'm just glad it was the old place you tried as it means the new one is still there! 
Odd they don't have a 'we have moved' sign out, might be missing lots of other folk.
I believe they are going to improve the new pace to be more like a real cafe (so food other than cake!).


----------



## cougie uk (24 Mar 2022)

It's a good location on the yeld. Nice short cut through the forest brings you right there.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Mar 2022)

I shall seek the new place out next time I am that way.


----------



## RoMeR (25 Mar 2022)

Discovered this one yesterday in Colwick Park, Nottingham. Yet to try but looks great.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Mar 2022)

cougie uk said:


> It's a good location on the yeld. Nice short cut through the forest brings you right there.





neil_merseyside said:


> I'm just glad it was the old place you tried as it means the new one is still there!
> Odd they don't have a 'we have moved' sign out, might be missing lots of other folk.
> I believe they are going to improve the new pace to be more like a real cafe (so food other than cake!).



Sought it out this morning and sampled. Still just cake at the moment.

What you omitted to mention is that when you have climbed up through Kelsall and turn left onto Yeld Lane there is another big hill😀

Came back the other way towards Manley / Dunham Hill which was predominantly down hill though so it all evens itself out.


----------



## cougie uk (26 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Sought it out this morning and sampled. Still just cake at the moment.
> 
> What you omitted to mention is that when you have climbed up through Kelsall and turn left onto Yeld Lane there is another big hill😀
> 
> Came back the other way towards Manley / Dunham Hill which was predominantly down hill though so it all evens itself out.


Oh yeah. It's a mahoosive hill. You can swerve most of the climbing by going the other way and then bearing left and it'll bring you out lower down in Kelsall. 

It's a good test of your brakes going the other way down to the cafe and trying to stop in time for the cafe.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Mar 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Oh yeah. It's a mahoosive hill. You can swerve most of the climbing by going the other way and then bearing left and it'll bring you out lower down in Kelsall.
> 
> It's a good test of your brakes going the other way down to the cafe and trying to stop in time for the cafe.



As each year passes I get more and more cautious on descents so I am constantly dabbing the brakes.

I would imagine someone with no fear could easily attain 50mph going down there. I bottled out at 35mph and that was free wheeling.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2022)

No photos for this one but yesterday I had lunch in Pinnock's Coffee House in Ripley, Surrey. http://pinnockscoffeehouse.com/

There are bike racks, free water dispensers for bottle filling. Toilets for customers. Nice outside seating, friendly staff. I had a really nice baked potato.

Their website mentions their coffee bean blends, which is possibly a bit la-di-da for the more down to earth CC members, but if what you want is some nice food and services it's great.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Apr 2022)

This weekend's Cafe was Box Hill cafe at the top of the mighty Box Hill. Famous for creating a decisive split in the 2012 Olympic men's road race. For ordinary cyclists it's a nice gentle climb in beautiful surroundings with great views. In 2012 I watched the women's race there and then watched Marianne Vos outsprint Lizzie Armitstead (as she then was) on a big screen.

Really nice cafe with loads of outside seating, bike racks, water for bottle filling and toilets. I had a coffee and a piece of really good bread pudding.

It was very busy with cyclists. If you're one of those people who gets into a fury at the sight of Rapha or Le Col or other branded cycle clothing then best avoid or you will have an apoplectic fit. Lots of very sporty bikes and gear on show.

I thought I'd taken some photos, but when I got home and checked my phone, I hadn't. Because I am an idiot.

Edit. So here's a picture of Marianne Vos on the big screen 10 years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

The Snug in Atherton. First time today. Superb coffee, tremendous Victoria sponge and an excellent cheese and chutney toasty. I wish this place was closer to home, I think evenings would be fantastic. 

http://www.thesnug.live/


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2022)

Last weekend was the Rodmersham Coffee Shop in Rodmersham Green, near to Sittingbourne in Kent.

A really nice coffee shop, friendly staff, and good bread pudding. Unfortunately I got there just after a cycling club and they took all the nice seats outside. Bloody cyclists. This also meant I had a fair wait for my coffee - not bad service, they were just very busy. 

No photos. The happy cyclists were all taking pictures of each other. I thought it would be a bit weird if a complete stranger joined in.

https://www.rodmershamvcs.co.uk/about


----------



## slow scot (14 Jun 2022)

For those in, or visiting the Aberdeen area: just a kilometre or two west of Westhill is Kirkton of Skene, where the former local shop has been turned into a cafe.
BOTHY 57 is its name, relating to the latitude it sits at.
Everything about it is just perfect.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2022)

Stumbled across a new cafe for us on Friday. Wild Root is a vegan cafe on the outskirts of Southport on New Cut Lane, not far from Bill Rimmer's for those who know the area.

Everyone enjoyed it, even the confirmed meat eater whose faced dropped when he saw the menu! Recommended.

https://www.wildroot.kitchen/


----------



## cougie uk (18 Jul 2022)

Trying to extend my routes a bit - North of Frodsham way - possibly up by Little Leigh, but north of the River Weaver anyway.
Only thing stopping us is I can't seem to find any decent cafe stops ? 

Any locals know of any round there ? Nothing on the Wiggle cafe map but there's loads of cyclists round there so they must exist. 

I have looked on the Weaver Valley CC site and they have cafes listed but nothing in the right area. There is a gap around the A49/M56 area. 

Ta.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Trying to extend my routes a bit - North of Frodsham way - possibly up by Little Leigh, but north of the River Weaver anyway.
> Only thing stopping us is I can't seem to find any decent cafe stops ?
> 
> Any locals know of any round there ? Nothing on the Wiggle cafe map but there's loads of cyclists round there so they must exist.
> ...



Stopped at this place near Davenham a couple of weeks ago, very good. 

https://sites.google.com/riversideorganic.co.uk/riversideorganic


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Trying to extend my routes a bit - North of Frodsham way - possibly up by Little Leigh, but north of the River Weaver anyway.
> Only thing stopping us is I can't seem to find any decent cafe stops ?
> 
> Any locals know of any round there ? Nothing on the Wiggle cafe map but there's loads of cyclists round there so they must exist.
> ...



Used to be a nice on in Phoenix park in Runcorn , very close to the Bridgewater Canal- seems to have closed down but worth keeping an eye 
out

Otherwise - Spike Island in Widnes has a cafe and the location is great - always seem to be some cyclists there
Don't use it myself as it is too close to home


----------



## Chislenko (27 Jul 2022)

A first today, Lakeside Cafe which is part of this Caravan Park.

https://www.cheshirecaravansites.co.uk/

Lovely surroundings but three notes for a bog standard coffee is a bit rich!


----------



## cougie uk (27 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> A first today, Lakeside Cafe which is part of this Caravan Park.
> 
> https://www.cheshirecaravansites.co.uk/
> 
> Lovely surroundings but three notes for a bog standard coffee is a bit rich!



I shall note that down. Have you been to the fishing place just down the road from Cleo's at Holt ? Do a nice nap and a good old fashioned instant coffee for not much at all.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I shall note that down. Have you been to the fishing place just down the road from Cleo's at Holt ? Do a nice nap and a good old fashioned instant coffee for not much at all.



Don't know it, I'll have a search for it. Funnily enough I must be the only cyclist who doesn't go to Cleo's!


----------



## Chislenko (27 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I shall note that down. Have you been to the fishing place just down the road from Cleo's at Holt ? Do a nice nap and a good old fashioned instant coffee for not much at all.



Just looked it up, Commonwood Fishery, I actually cycled past it today and didn't know they had a cafe. Will give it a go.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jul 2022)

Village Green in Burwell Cambs.

Very nice coffee and cake but limited seating outside; inside was like a creche though.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just looked it up, Commonwood Fishery, I actually cycled past it today and didn't know they had a cafe. Will give it a go.



I use Strava flybys a lot to see where people are having their coffee stops. 
I think the Marford and Rosset gang have stopped there a few times. Lovely location.


----------



## cougie uk (1 Aug 2022)

Found a great coffee hut in the wilds of North Wales whilst googling last week so planned a ride there Sunday. 
Was a great location - by a Holy water well apparently but apparently it was their last day open. I think they're doing air b'n'b now instead. I'll have to look out for another one now !


----------



## Chislenko (8 Aug 2022)

This morning after it being recommended by @cougie uk I decided to give it a go.

https://www.commonwoodleisure.com/


Really nice setting, a tremendous bacon sarnie (he didn't skimp on the bacon!) machine coffee which is fine by me as you do it yourself so you don't face a ten minute grilling on what sort of coffee you want.

The only "downside" of today was that I only did 32 mile there and back and that's not really enough to warrant a bacon sarnie, but hey ho sometimes just a nice leisure ride and a sit out in the sun is justified !


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2022)

I went to a nice cafe in Hurstpierpoint in West Sussex last week. I think it may be called Cafe Murano. It's next to the pet shop.

It was a bit weird. It seemed to be half cafe, half bric-a-brac shop. Or maybe the proprietor was a collector of random bits and bobs. No bike parking as it fronts directly on to the high street, but small enough to keep it in view all the time. Nice lemon drizzle cake. Nice coffee. Friendly man filled up my bottle with water on request. But a bit weird.


----------



## cougie uk (11 Aug 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I think it's open every day apart from Monday. Tables and benches inside the cafe - it's sizeable inside so great for winter. I'd think they'll get some outside benches for the summer though.



Popped in today to Kelsall Cycles as the cafe in Delamere Forest is overrun with holiday makers. 

They've now grassed over some of the front and added picnic tables. There's still a bit of seating inside too. They've also got plans for more stuff in the future. 

Fantastic location and very friendly. I'll definitely be popping in more often now I know there's outside seating. 

Cute dogs working in the shop too.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2022)

I haven't been in for a while so this one may have been posted already. Anyone who visits Scorton on a bike will know this one. The Priory. It was a regular haunt 10-12 years ago when the owners suddenly made it clear cyclists were no longer welcome. Things have changed and for sometime the cafe has obviously made a real effort. Stopped there yesterday and had the £7.25 deal for coffee, pasty, cake which was good value. Good coffee and pasty and an OK flapjack. Others were happy with their cake and coffee.


----------



## geocycle (27 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't been in for a while so this one may have been posted already. Anyone who visits Scorton on a bike will know this one. The Priory. It was a regular haunt 10-12 years ago when the owners suddenly made it clear cyclists were no longer welcome. Things have changed and for sometime the cafe has obviously made a real effort. Stopped there yesterday and had the £7.25 deal for coffee, pasty, cake which was good value. Good coffee and pasty and an OK flapjack. Others were happy with their cake and coffee.



Thanks for the update. It was a real loss when we were discouraged from using it. I moved across to the Barn or Applestore cafe but the Barn is really a Sunday lunch place.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Aug 2022)

Another one to add. At the Aqueduct Marina by Church Minshull in Cheshire - the Galley cafe. Lovely and quiet and great cakes. They also do proper meals if you need.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2022)

Today I went to Destination Bike in Box Hill. It's a bike shop that does coffee and cake and has seating and racks outside.
https://destinationbike.co.uk/welcome

Highly recommended and I think nicer than the big National Trust cafe just down the road.

Coffee and a brownie was £5-odd which is fair enough. The coffee was good and the brownie was mega choclatey and lovely. Just before I left I noticed the cool vintage cycling mug that I had been given. Here's Laurent Fignon in his Systeme U kit.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2022)

Not a cafe but a decent stop and plenty of places nearby to get coffee. The Noted Pie Shop Richmond North Yorkshire.

Very, very good "Cornish" pasty and numerous other pastry based delights.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Sep 2022)

Black Dog Delis' at Halesworth and Walberswick


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2022)

Sadly not recommendations but a heads up on two closures - Green Jersey Clitheroe closes today and Cafe Milano Scarisbrick closed last Friday. Soaring energy and supply costs and reduced customer numbers.

We will see more and more of this. It's a vicious circle. I must admit I contribute to the problem. I started a self-imposed budget of £5 for a cafe stop three months ago. My household needs to budget. We'll be OK but something has to give. On top of all the household stuff last February I booked a month in California for this October/November when the £ to $ was 1.36. Something has to give.


----------



## Chislenko (30 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We will see more and more of this. It's a vicious circle. I must admit I contribute to the problem. I started a self-imposed budget of £5 for a cafe stop three months ago. My household needs to budget.



I'm with you on the cafe stop budget and there are certain ones I won't visit.

I seem to remember the hospitality industry having VAT holidays / reductions during COVID but I don't seem to recall them passing this on the consumer.

Even before the energy price hikes a lot of cafes were charging £3.00 for a spoonful of coffee and a bit of hot water so I am struggling to sympathise with some of them.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I'm with you on the cafe stop budget and there are certain ones I won't visit.
> 
> I seem to remember the hospitality industry having VAT holidays / reductions during COVID but I don't seem to recall them passing this on the consumer.
> 
> Even before the energy price hikes a lot of cafes were charging £3.00 for a spoonful of coffee and a bit of hot water so I am struggling to sympathise with some of them.



Yep, my midweek group of pedalling pensioners has a list of places we will support and those we won't. All we support bar one are £5 budget. The one exception is our favourite cafe where the owner treats us wonderfully. We are definitely friends. We did many rides their in lockdown to support the takeaway and now we will eat there as normal as a thank you for the years of laughter and fun.


----------



## cougie uk (30 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, my midweek group of pedalling pensioners has a list of places we will support and those we won't. All we support bar one are £5 budget. The one exception is our favourite cafe where the owner treats us wonderfully. We are definitely friends. We did many rides their in lockdown to support the takeaway and now we will eat there as normal as a thank you for the years of laughter and fun.



I'm just going to the cafe that's on my route. An extra £1 or so isn't going to break the bank. 

I remember club members complaining about club subs going up by £5 a year. 

Whilst wearing Oakley glasses and riding top of the range bikes.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I'm just going to the cafe that's on my route. An extra £1 or so isn't going to break the bank.
> 
> I remember club members complaining about club subs going up by £5 a year.
> 
> Whilst wearing Oakley glasses and riding top of the range bikes.



Absolutely take your point but as someone who does three rides a week it's closer to £7.50-10.00 a week. £500/750 a year. That does make a difference.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely take your point but as someone who does three rides a week it's closer to £7.50-10.00 a week. £500/750 a year. That does make a difference.



I also think Paul that being from a certain generation we don't like being "ripped off"

When you were taught, as I was, the value of money from an early age it sort of stays with you.

And yes, nowadays I could easily afford an expensive coffee but I ain't forgot where I came from.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Oct 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I'm just going to the cafe that's on my route. An extra £1 or so isn't going to break the bank.
> 
> I remember club members complaining about club subs going up by £5 a year.
> 
> Whilst wearing Oakley glasses and riding top of the range bikes.


Cyclists we’re grumpy and hard to please . I recall a conversation many years ago with an exasperated club secretary “they turn up on *£1000 bikes and then moan about the price of the beans on toast at the cafes I take them too” .
*edit This was when I and other club cyclists were on £500/600 bikes.


----------



## craigwend (2 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Sadly not recommendations but a heads up on two closures - Green Jersey Clitheroe closes today and Cafe Milano Scarisbrick closed last Friday. Soaring energy and supply costs and reduced customer numbers.
> 
> We will see more and more of this. It's a vicious circle. I must admit I contribute to the problem. I started a self-imposed budget of £5 for a cafe stop three months ago. My household needs to budget. We'll be OK but something has to give. On top of all the household stuff last February I booked a month in California for this October/November when the £ to $ was 1.36. Something has to give.



Happened recently in East Yorkshire / Driffield, the 'Bike Cave' shop and café closed down, shop has gone mobile / repairs - servicing to survive


----------



## cougie uk (2 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I also think Paul that being from a certain generation we don't like being "ripped off"
> 
> When you were taught, as I was, the value of money from an early age it sort of stays with you.
> 
> And yes, nowadays I could easily afford an expensive coffee but I ain't forgot where I came from.



Are you being ripped off though or are you expecting cafés to keep their prices at 1980s prices with the expenses of 2022?

With more businesses closing - things are tough out there. 

Use them or lose them!


----------



## Chislenko (3 Oct 2022)

On the cafe pricing subject, went to a cafe today that I thoroughly enjoyed three months ago.

A bacon buttie and a coffee for £5.50, not out of the way price wise and a very good buttie.

Stopped there on today's ride, just three months later, same order £7.00!!.


Will probably be my last visit there.


----------



## cougie uk (5 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> On the cafe pricing subject, went to a cafe today that I thoroughly enjoyed three months ago.
> 
> A bacon buttie and a coffee for £5.50, not out of the way price wise and a very good buttie.
> 
> ...



Just use some of your pensioners heating allowance ? It's not like you need to keep hold of that is it ?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2022)

Got to be the cheapest cafe stop we will find this winter.......................

ASDA offer over 60s unlimited tea, soup and roll for £1 during November and December

Oh it's good to be a pedalling pensioner


----------



## KnittyNorah (6 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Got to be the cheapest cafe stop we will find this winter.......................
> 
> ASDA offer over 60s unlimited tea, soup and roll for £1 during November and December
> 
> Oh it's good to be a pedalling pensioner



That's interesting! Now to work out how to cycle (safely!) to Asda ... I checked and coffee is included if you're not a tea drinker!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Got to be the cheapest cafe stop we will find this winter.......................
> 
> ASDA offer over 60s unlimited tea, soup and roll for £1 during November and December
> 
> Oh it's good to be a pedalling pensioner



The cafe at our ASDA is a McDonalds - wonder if I can get a maccys for a £


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Got to be the cheapest cafe stop we will find this winter.......................
> 
> ASDA offer over 60s unlimited tea, soup and roll for £1 during November and December
> 
> Oh it's good to be a pedalling pensioner


Oh dear , I’m 68 but still look so young and vibrant I won’t be able to use the offer .


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh dear , I’m 68 but still look so young and vibrant i won’t be able to use the offer .



At 68 this is not a problem I'm familiar with........


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> At 68 this is not a problem I'm familiar with........


Your just being modest . I’m sure your often challenged when your using your bus pass .


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Oct 2022)

@PaulSB On a serious note , thanks this offer will really help. That’s Mrs JK’s birthday lunch sorted .
Well I have just bought a new bike and savings have too be made somewhere.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Oct 2022)

Where would you happily / securely leave your bike though when going into an Asda cafe?


----------



## KnittyNorah (7 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Where would you happily / securely leave your bike though when going into an Asda cafe?



I don't know which is why I shall go there by bus first (using my bus pass of course) in order to find out.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Where would you happily / securely leave your bike though when going into an Asda cafe?



ALthough it is useless for the offer - because the ASDA cafe is a McDonalds - I have often left my ebike outside on the bike parking thingy with the metal loops
One Kryptonite u-lock and a decent cable lock - and in a place with a lot of people around

not so keen on the one at Morrisons because it is round the corner from where all the people go

Also - at ASDA the bike parking is right opposite the cash machines - and hence is covered by the CCTV
I was rather annoyed to find the same thing at Tesco is not covered by CCTV - whcih I think should be a normal thing - plus some signs about it!!!


maybe we should start a campaign??


----------



## slowridr (14 Oct 2022)

A new recommendation from me as it doesn't seem to be on the map - Velo Domestique in Southbourne, Bournemouth. Great coffee, really nice people. https://www.velodomestique.co.uk/


----------



## Chislenko (9 Nov 2022)

Ok, so technically it ain't a cafe, it's a burger van with seating!!

However a decent toasted bacon sarnie and a coffee for £3.80. Very pleasant ladies serving.

The only downside for me is that as the crow flies it is barely seven mile from my house. I had to do a big detour (42 mile) to warrant going there!


https://g.co/kgs/bCrMUQ


----------



## cougie uk (9 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Ok, so technically it ain't a cafe, it's a burger van with seating!!
> 
> However a decent toasted bacon sarnie and a coffee for £3.80. Very pleasant ladies serving.
> 
> ...



Sadly not open for weekend rides though but good find !


----------



## Chislenko (9 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Sadly not open for weekend rides though but good find !



No, I think it is more aimed at workers in the surrounding factory units.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Nov 2022)

At the weekend I called in at the Dragonfly café at Harrold-Odell country park not far from Bedford.

Nice place. I didn't take any photos.

I've put it on the map.


----------



## cougie uk (9 Nov 2022)

Accidentally went to this cafe at the weekend. Ridden past lots of times but never been in before - turns out its a really popular bike cafe ! Loads of cyclists there.

https://www.rosefarmshop.co.uk/

It's in Utkinton close to Tarporley in Cheshire.


----------



## Chislenko (9 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Accidentally went to this cafe at the weekend. Ridden past lots of times but never been in before - turns out its a really popular bike cafe ! Loads of cyclists there.
> 
> https://www.rosefarmshop.co.uk/
> 
> It's in Utkinton close to Tarporley in Cheshire.



Went and discovered it a few weeks back after @GuyBoden had mentioned it. Nice to sit outside (weather dependent) and watch all the comings and goings at the shop part.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Accidentally went to this cafe at the weekend. Ridden past lots of times but never been in before - turns out its a really popular bike cafe ! Loads of cyclists there.
> 
> https://www.rosefarmshop.co.uk/
> 
> It's in Utkinton close to Tarporley in Cheshire.





Chislenko said:


> Went and discovered it a few weeks back after @GuyBoden had mentioned it. Nice to sit outside (weather dependent) and watch all the comings and goings at the shop part.




One of my fav cafes, the hills and views around there are fantastic, plus I like the Donkeys.


----------



## Chislenko (29 Nov 2022)

Ok, technically again not a cafe but a burger van in a builders merchants yard!

Yum Yums contained within the yard of Beesely and Fildes builders merchants, Mickle Trafford near Chester.

Obviously no indoor seating but by the time I arrived the sun was out so enjoyed my burger and coffee at the outside table.

Cheeseburger and a coffee £4.50. I also took the opportunity to look at some flag stones as I will be renewing the back patio next spring!


----------



## cougie uk (29 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Ok, technically again not a cafe but a burger van in a builders merchants yard!
> 
> Yum Yums contained within the yard of Beesely and Fildes builders merchants, Mickle Trafford near Chester.
> 
> ...



Goddamn - we ride past that yard all of the time. Had no idea there was a van there. Mmmm.


----------



## Chislenko (29 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Goddamn - we ride past that yard all of the time. Had no idea there was a van there. Mmmm.



They also have Paninis on the menu for people who are more "hip" than I am!


----------



## PaulSB (Sunday at 09:20)

Rufford Marina, The Boathouse, St Mary's - all the same place but different folk give it different names.

I haven't been for three years as I felt cyclists were becoming unwelcome. Went back yesterday as three others wanted to go. The woman on the till was offhand, slightly rude and it was clear we weren't welcome in the main building. We went to one of the outside chalets were a very friendly, older lady took our order; toasted teacakes, jam, scone, coffees. Teacakes arrived, no jam, cold and mine was rubbery, probably last saw a toaster at 9.00am. Coffee arrived with jam as I was halfway through second half of my teacake. Later discovered the jam serving was 40p! At the till the request to pay separately was clearly very inconvenient.

I won't be returning for another three years.........if ever.

Anyone in the area can find Tastebuds 200 yards further down the road. Don't forget to ask for the cyclist's special and use the bike racks!!!!!


----------



## KnittyNorah (Sunday at 23:20)

PaulSB said:


> Rufford Marina, The Boathouse, St Mary's - all the same place but different folk give it different names.
> 
> I haven't been for three years as I felt cyclists were becoming unwelcome. Went back yesterday as three others wanted to go. The woman on the till was offhand, slightly rude and it was clear we weren't welcome in the main building. We went to one of the outside chalets were a very friendly, older lady took our order; toasted teacakes, jam, scone, coffees. Teacakes arrived, no jam, cold and mine was rubbery, probably last saw a toaster at 9.00am. Coffee arrived with jam as I was halfway through second half of my teacake. Later discovered the jam serving was 40p! At the till the request to pay separately was clearly very inconvenient.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warning. I've used Tastebuds and it was very nice indeed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Monday at 00:11)

Often pop into this cyclist friendly cafe in Gatley with my mum. Great sandwiches.


----------

